# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  الملامح العامة للسياسة الجنائية فى مجال جرائم المرور

## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

*الملامح العامة للسياسة الجنائية
فى مجال جرائم المرور
*

مقدمة...                                      

	1 – موضوع البحث:

	موضوع هذه الدراسة هو تحديد أبعاد السياسة الجنائية فى مجال التجريم والعقاب وكذلك فى مجال الإجراءات الجنائية فى جرائم المرور، وذلك للتعرف على الأدوات التى يستعين بها المشرع فى مكافحة جرائم المرور، سواء باستعمال آلية العقاب وآلية الجزاءات الإدارية البديلة للعقاب والتي تتمثل فى إيقاف الترخيص أو سحبه أو حجز المركبة أو الغرامة الفورية. وكذلك فإن الدراسة ترمى إلى إبراز ذاتية الدعوى الجنائية فى مجال جرائم المرور أي ما تنفرد بها من سمات وآليات عن الدعوى الجنائية فى غيرها من الجرائم.

	 2– أهمية البحث:

	ترجع أهمية البحث فى هذا الموضوع إلى خطورة وانتشار جرائم المرور التى تحصد أرواحاً وتصيب الآلاف من الأشخاص فى سلامة أجسامهم بالإضافة إلى إتلاف الممتلكات. وتبرز خطرة تلك الجرائم لو علمنا أن الخسائر فى الأرواح والأبدان تفوق ما تسببه الحروب فى بلاد عديدة من العالم. ولا يخفى أن تلك الجرائم تتكرر يومياً بل وفى كل ساعة، بالإضافة إلى ما تسببه من ارتباك فى حركة المرور وضياع الوقت على الآلاف من مستخدمي الطرق العامة ذهاباً إلى أعمالهم وإياباً منها.

	 3– إشكالية البحث:

	تتمثل إشكالية البحث فى محاولة الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية: هل يتتبع المشرع فى جرائم المرور – تجريماً وعقاباً – سياسة جنائية خاصة تتميز عن تلك التى يتتبعها فى غيرها من الجرائم؟ ما هي ملامح تلك السياسة إن وجدت؟ هل تتميز الدعوى الجنائية فى جرائم المرور هما هو متبع فى الدعوى الجنائية عن غيرها من جرائم؟


4 – خطة البحث:  
قسمنا بحثنا إلى قسمين رئيسيين: القسم الأول ويعالج الملامح العامة للسياسة الجنائية للتجريم والعقاب فى مجال جرائم المرور، ويعالج القسم الثاني الملامح العامة للإجراءات الجنائية فى مجال جرائم المرور. 


5- تقسيم:

* المبحث الأول : الملامح العامة لسياسة التجريم والعقاب فى مجال جرائم  المرور.

* المبحث الثاني: الملامح العامة للإجراءات الجنائية فى مجال جرائم المرور. 


المبحث الأول
الملامح العامة لسياسة التجريم والعقاب
فى مجال جرائم المرور

6 – من أهم الملامح والسمات العامة التى تميز السياسة الجنائية     للتجريم والعقاب فى مجال جرائم المرور: - الإبقاء على مخالفات المرور فى نطاق القانون الجنائي، - التخفيف من المبادئ التقليدية للمسئولية الجنائية عن جرائم المرور، - والتوسع فى تطبيق الجزاءات والتدابير الإدارية.


المطلب الأول
الإبقاء على مخالفات المرور فى نطاق القانون الجنائي


7- تتجه بعض التشريعات إلى إخراج المخالفات بوجه عام منه مخالفات المرور من مجال القانون الجنائي لكي تصبح مخالفات إدارية من اختصاص إدارة المرور وليس من اختصاص المحاكم الإدارية. ويرجع السبب فى ذلك إلى أسباب عملية وأسباب نظرية. وتتلخص الأسباب النظرية فى أن هذه الجرائم يغلب عليها طابع المخالفة للقواعد التنظيمية التى تحكم حركة السير ولا تعبر عن شخصية إجرامية؛ فالقاضي نفسه يمكن أن يخالف إشارة المرور بطريق السهو أو الخطأ ومع ذلك فإنه من الصعب أن نعتبره مجرماً. أما الأسباب العملية فإنها واضحة للعيان حيث إن تسوية المنازعات بالطرق الإدارية يؤدى إلى تخفيف العبء عن المحاكم لكي تتفرغ فى الجرائم الهامة. يضاف إلى ذلك أن تلك التسوية تؤدى إلى السرعة فى تسوية هذا النوع من المنازعات، الأمر الذي يؤدى إلى تحقيق عنصر الردع اللازم لمكافحة هذا النوع من المخالفات(1).


بيد أن المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان فى مواجهة الظاهرة المتنامية نحو تحويل بعض الأفعال من نطاق القانون الجنائي إلى مجال القانون الإداري أرادت ألا يؤدى هذا التحويل إلى حرمان المتهم بذلك الفعل من الضمانات الأساسية التى تقررها الاتفاقية الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان فى المواد الجنائية. لذلك فقد قضت فى خصوص غرامة فرضتها الإدارة فى قضية Ozturk إلى أن المتهم بها يجب أن يتمتع بالحق فى الطعن فى القرار الصادر بفرض غرامة عليه من إدارة المرور(2).

ومن الواضح أن المشرع فى دولة الإمارات وكذلك المشرع المصري قد تبنى كل منهما وجهة النظر التى تحتفظ بمخالفات المرور فى داخل إطار قانون العقوبات، ومع ذلك فإنه يفضل تسويتها بالطريق الإداري، إلا إذا اعترض المخالف يصبح من حقه أن يمثل أمام المحكمة الجنائية المختصة. 


المطلب الثاني
التخفيف من المبادئ التقليدية للمسئولية الجنائية عن  جرائم المرور

8- المقصود بالتخفيف من المبادئ التقليدية للمسئولية الجنائية:

تخرج بعض التشريعات عن المبادئ التقليدية التى تحكم المسئولية الجزائية فى مجال جرائم المرور مثل مبدأ شخصية المسئولية. هذا المبدأ يقتضى أن تنطق المحكمة بعقوبة الغرامة على مرتكب المخالفة المرورية. ومع ذلك فإن بعض التشريعات تورد عليه بعض التخفيفات فى حالة الحكم بالغرامة عن المخالفات المرورية.



9- من مظاهر هذه التخفيفات: 

أولاً- دفع المتبوع للغرامات المحكوم بها على التابع:

10 – تسمح بعض التشريعات للمحكمة فى حالة الحكم بالغرامة عن جريمة من  جرائم المرور بأن تلزم المتبوع بدفع الغرامات المحكوم بها على التابع. من هذه التشريعات القانون الفرنسي حيث تنص المادة ( L.121-1) من قانون المرور فى فرنسا على أنه إذا كان قائد السيارة تابع لمالك تلك السيارة، فإن المحكمة لها – بالنظر فى ظروف الواقعة وظروف العمل – أن تقرر إلزام المتبوع بدفع قيمة الغرامات المحكوم بها على التابع، إذا كان هذا الأخير قد تم إعلانه بالدعوى (1). ويقصد بظروف العمل أن التابع  بسيارة معينة بها عيوب ويكون لها دور فى وقوع الجريمة، وبالتالى فإن ثمة خطأ ينسب إلى المتبوع قدر المشرع أنه يكفى لكى يلتزم هذا الأخير بدفع قيمة الغرامات بدلاً من التابع.(2)

وعلى الرغم من أن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة يعنى أن العقوبة يحكم بها على المتهم، كما أن تنفيذ العقوبة لا يكون إلا على المحكوم عليه، فلا يلزم غيره بتنفيذها، وعلى الرغم من أن الغرامة عقوبة، فإن بعض التشريعات تتخفف من المظهر الثاني لمبدأ شخصية العقوبة وهو أن تنفيذ العقوبة يكون من الشخص المحكوم عليه، فتسمح كثير من التشريعات فى الوقت الحالي بأن يتم دفع الغرامات من الشخص المعنوي أو مدير المنشأة التى يتبعها الفاعل. ويعتبر هذا الدفع نوع من الالتزام المدني حيث إن المدين بدفع قيمة الغرامة هو قائد السيارة، أما التزام مالك المركبة فيمكن القول بأنه نوع من الالتزام المدني الذي لا يخل بمبدأ شخصية العقوبة. يضاف إلى ذلك أن تقرير هذا النوع من الضمانات رهن بتقدير المحكمة أن ثمة خطأ قد حدث من جانب مالك السيارة عندما وضع قائدها فى ظروف لا تسمح له باحترام قوانين المرور ولوائحه ( مادة 121 – 1 مرور فرنسي).

وعلى غرار ما هو مقرر فى القانون الفرنسي، تنص المادة 19 قانون مصري على أن مالك السيارة مسئول عن الغرامات التى يحكم بها فى أي مخالفة لأحكام قانون المرور، ولهذا المالك حق الرجوع على مرتكب المخالفة بقيمة تلك الغرامات. بيد أن الحكم يصدر على مرتكب المخالفة، وبالتالي فإن الالتزام يتوقف عند دفع قيمة الغرامة فقط (1).

ويظهر من نص المادة (19) أنه يشترط لقيام هذا الالتزام على عاتق مالك المركبة توافر الشروط التالية:

1 –   أن يرتكب المخالفة (غير المالك) فعلاً يشكل مخالفة لأحكام قانون المرور. أما مخالفة نصوص قانون العقوبات كالقتل أو الإصابة الخطأ، فإنه لا يسرى عليها ذلك الحكم.

2 –   أن يتم استعمال السيارة بموافقة من مالكها، وبالتالي فإن هذا الالتزام لا يمكن أن يقوم على عاتق مالك لسيارة تمت سرقتها ووقع الحادث بعد تلك السرقة.

3 –   أن يكون المالك شخصاً طبيعياً أو معنوياً، مع استبعاد الأشخاص والجهات العامة.

4 –    أن يصدر حكم بات فى الموضوع بدفع الغرامة، سواء أكان الغرامة هي العقوبة الوحيدة أن تكميلية مع عقوبة الحبس. 


وقد سبق القول إن هذا النوع من المسئولية لا يخالف مبدأ شخصية   العقوبة باعتبار أن دفع المالك لمبلغ الغرامة هو نوع من التضامن مع قائد    السيارة فى تنفيذ التزام مدني وهو مبلغ مالي، لذا لا يمكن تسجيلها فى         صحيفة الحالة الجنائية(2).

ومن الواضح أن مالك السيارة مسئول مسئولية شخصية عن مخالفة أحكام قانون المرور التى تتعلق بتجديد رخصة المركبة وكذلك بالنسبة للحالة الفنية التى عليها تلك المركبة، ذلك أن ذلك الالتزام باحترام تلك الأحكام يقع أصلاً على المالك. أما بالنسبة للتأمين على السيارة، فإن الأمر مرده صياغة القانون لمعرفة ما إذا كان هذا الالتزام يقع على عاتق مالك المركبة أو أي قائدها. فبالنسبة للقانون الفرنسي يقع الالتزام على كل شخص، ومن ثم فإن قائدها أيضاً يجب أن يتأكد من أن المركبة مؤمن عليها C.route, art R. 233-3, C.assur.art.R.211-14 ويلاحظ أن القانون الإماراتي لا يعرف تلك التخفيفات التى ترد على المسئولية الناتجة عن مخالفات المرور، فهو لا يزال يتبع المبادئ الأساسية التى تقضى بأن المسئولية شخصية.

ثانياً – افتراض مسئولية مالك السيارة

11 -  تقضى القاعدة العامة بأن المسئولية شخصية وتؤكد قوانين العقوبات المقارنة هذا المبدأ؛ فتنص المادة 121-1 عقوبات فرنسي على أنه لا يسأل شخص إلا عن فعله الشخصي، كما أن قانون المرور الفرنسي قد أكد هذا المبدأ بنصه على أن قائد السيارة هو المسئول عما يقع من مخالفات لأحكام قانون المرور(1). 

	ومع ذلك فإن بعض القوانين قد خرجت على هذا المبدأ الدستوري الهام فى جرائم المرور. من أمثلة ذلك قانون المرور الكويتي الذي ينص فى مادته(30) على أنه "يعتبر كل من مالك المركبة الآلية أو المرخصة باسمه أو حائزها أو المسئول عنها مسئولية كاملة عن أي مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو لائحته التنفيذية أو القرارات المنفذة له، ما لم يقدم دليلاً مقنعاً على أن الذي كان يقود المركبة وقت المخالفة شخصاً آخر مع تقديم كافة البيانات للإرشاد عنه". 

	كما أقام قانون المرور الفرنسي قرينة قانونية على مسئولية مالك السيارة فى جريمة الوقوف فى الممنوع ( مادة 121 – 2 ) (2). وقد أضاف القانون رقم 204 لسنة 2004 والنافذ منذ يناير سنة 2005 جرائم أخرى وهى جريمة مخالفة الحد الأقصى للسرعة ومخالفة مسافة الأمان بين السيارات ومخالفة أماكن الانتظار المخصصة لبعض فئات من المركبات ومخالفة الإشارات التى يلزم توقف المركبات عندها(3).

	ويرجع ذلك إلى صعوبة تحديد مرتكب المخالفة، وإلى رغبة المشرع فى مكافحة هذا النوع من المخالفات الذي يتزايد بشكل يعوق السيولة المرورية فى كثير من الأحيان. وإذا كانت السيارة يتم تأجيرها، فإن لمسئول هو المستأجر لها. وإذا كان صاحبها هو شخص معنوي، فإن الحكم يصدر فى مواجهة الممثل القانوني له. وفى حالة تعدد المالكين يصدر الحكم عليهم مجتمعين على ما ذهبت إليه أحكام النقض الفرنسي (1). 

	وعلى الرغم من أن الحالة السابقة تنطوي على إنشاء قرينة قانونية على مسئول مالك السيارة عن مخالفي الوقوف فى الممنوع، فإن المشرع الفرنسي قد أورد أسباباً يستطيع بها مالك السيارة أن يدفع المسئولية عنه فى هذه الحالة، هذه الأسباب تتمثل فى: 


1 – القوة القاهرة.
2 – تقديم معلومات تسمح بتحديد هوية المخالف ( المادة 121 – 1 من قانون المرور). وقد أضاف القانون رقم 204 لسنة 2004 النافذ فى يناير سنة 2005 حالة السرقة من ضمن أسباب دفع مسئولية السيارة.

	وقد سبق أن قضت محكمة النقض الفرنسية – وفى نفس الاتجاه قضت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان – بأن إنشاء المشرع لقرينة قانونية بسيطة أي يجوز إثبات عكسها يتمشى مع أصل البراءة الذي تنص عليه الدساتير والاتفاقية الأوربية والذي يقضى بأن الإنسان برئ حتى تثبت إدانته(2). 

	ونرى بعد ذلك أن تقرير قرينة قانونية ولو كانت بسيطة تخالف أصل البراءة لأنها تلقى عبء إثبات البراءة على عاتق المتهم بدلاً من أن تلقى عبء إثبات الإدانة على عاتق النيابة العامة. لذا كانت المحكمة الدستورية فى مصر صائبة فى رأيها بعد إصابة بعض المواد ، سواء فى قانون العقوبات أو فى قوانين خاصة. فقد قضت تلك المحكمة بعدم دستورية المادة(195) عقوبات التي تنص علي انه "مع عدم الإخلال بالمسئولية الجنائية بالنسبة لمؤلف الكتابة أو واضع الرسم أو غير ذلك من طرق التمثيل يعاقب رئيس تحرير الجريدة أو المحرر المسئول عم قسمها الذي ترتكب بواسطة صحيفته ..."وقد جاء قضاء المحكمة الدستورية بعدم دستورية هذا النص الذي أنشأ قرينة على المسئولية الجنائية على الرغم من أن تلك المادة تجيز فى عجزها إثبات عكس ذلك بنصها على أنه "ومع ذلك يعفى من المسئولية الجنائية: 

(1)	إذا أثبت أن النشر بدون علمه وقدم منذ بدء التحقيق كل ما لديه من المعلومات والأوراق للمساعدة على معرفة المسئول عما نشر. 

(2)	أو إذا أرشد فى أثناء التحقيق عن مرتكب الجريمة وقدم كل ما لديه من المعلومات والأوراق لإثبات مسئوليته واثبت فوق ذلك أنه ولو لم يقيم بالنشر لعرض نفسه لخسارة وظيفته فى الجريدة أو لضرر جسيم(1) 

وعلى أي حال فإنه من الواضح من العرض السابق أن الاعتبارات العملية لها وزنها الذي يرجح فعالية العقاب على احترام المبادئ الدستورية الأساسية كمبدأ أصل البراءة ومبدأ شخصية العقوبة فى مجال جرائم المرور. فالسيارة التى تقف فى الممنوع لا يضبط المخالف دائماً وهو بداخلها، ولا يمكن أن نطلب من رجل المرور أن يقف بجوار كل سيارة تقف فى الممنوع حتى يأتي المخالف لكي يتحقق من هوية. والأمر كذلك بالنسبة لتصوير قائد السيارة المخالفة للسرعة بسبب عدم توافر جهاز الرادار فى كل الأحول، ومن ثم الاكتفاء بمعرفة رقم السيارة، يضاف إلى ذلك أن الغرامات التى يحكم بها على المتبوع يجوز للمحكمة – لاعتبارات عملية أيضاً – لا تقضى بها على التابع، كما هو الوضع فى القانون على ما سلف بيانه.  

	وتعتبر مسئولية مالك المركبة بهذا الوصف عن مخالفات السرعة ومخالفة إشارات المرور وعدم التوقف مستحدثة بالقانون رقم 505 لسنة 1999 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون المرور فى فرنسا (مادة 121 – 1 )(2).


ومع ذلك فإن الأمر لا يتعلق  بمسئولية جنائية مباشرة لمالك المركبة، بل هو نوع من المسئولية المالية؛ فلا يسجل الحكم فى صحيفة الحالة الجنائية لمالك المركبة، ومن ثم لا يعتبر سابقة فى العود.

    كما أن نظام الإكراه البدني لا يسرى على هذا النوع من الغرامات. وقد أكد القانون رقم 204 لسنة 2004 الصادر 9 مارس سنة 2004 والذي دخل حيز النفاذ فى يناير سنة 2005 على هذا المعنى بقوله إن مالك السيارة المسئول عن دفع الغرامات(3). فى الحالة السابقة ليس مسئولاً مسئولية جنائية عندما تطبق محكمة المخالفات النصوص السابقة أو يصدر أمر جنائي وفقاً لتلك النصوص ولا يتم تسجيل الأحكام السابقة فى صحيفة الحالة الجنائية ولا تحتسب كسابقة فى العود، ولا يترتب عليها حرمان المالك من نقاط فى رخصة قيادته كما لا يسرى على تلك الغرامات نظام الإكراه البدني(1).

وسواء تعلق الأمر بالوجه الأول للتخفيف من قواعد المسئولية الجنائية   (أي بإلزام مالك المركبة بدفع غرامة) أو بالوجه الثاني (وهو تقرير المسئولية المباشرة يكون صاحب المركبة قد قدم إلى المحاكمة بتقرير اتهام وأن يتمتع بالحق فى الدفاع.

ويلاحظ أن المشرع الإتحادى فى الإمارات لم يتبين المسئولية المباشرة لمالك المركبة وترك الأمر للقواعد العامة فى المسئولية وهى تقرير المسئولية الشخصية لقائد المركبة، وذلك من الوجهة القانونية، وإن كانت إدارة المرور تفرض الغرامة وفقاً لرقم المركبة فى حالة عدم إمكانية التحقق من هوية قائدها، كما يحدث كثيراً فى حالة الوقوف فى الممنوع. 

ثالثاً – الحكم بالتعويض رغم الحكم بالبراءة فى الجنائي فى مجال جرائم المرور:

12 -  بدأت تشريعات عديدة الاتهام بمصير ضحايا حوادث المرور بشكل أكثر وضوحاً عن غيرها من ضحايا الجرائم بوجه عام. من مظاهر هذا الاهتمام فى القانون الفرنسي ما يلي:

(أ‌)	عدم دفع المسئولية المدنية بالقوة القاهرة والسبب الأجنبي:

13 – انطلاقاً من حرصه على كفالة تعويض المجني عليهم فى حوادث المرور بصفة خاصة، خرج المشرع الفرنسي على القواعد العامة فى المسئولية والتي تتمثل فى ضرورة توافر علاقة السببية بين فعل المخالف وبين حدوث الضرر للمجني عليه. فمن المعلوم أن علاقة السببية تندفع بالقوة القاهرة وبالسبب الأجنبي، مع ذلك فإن القانون الفرنسي قد نص صراحة على استبعاد هذين السببين من أسباب دفع المسئولية حتى يضمن حصول المضرور فى حوادث المرور على التعويض. وبالتالي فإن نطاق الخروج على القواعد العامة يقتصر فى مجال المسئولية المدنية دون المسئولية الجنائية التى لا تزال تخضع للقواعد العامة فى المسئولية. فتنص المادة (122 – 1 ) من قانون المرور على أن "المجني عليهم، بمن فيهم قائد المركبات أنفسهم لا يجوز التمسك فى مواجهتهم بالقوة القاهرة أو بالسبب الأجنبي من جانب قائد أو حارس المركبة المشار إليها فى المادة الأولى(1).

على عكس ذلك قضت المحكمة الاتحادية العليا بالإمارات إلى أن انفجار ثلاثة إطارات من إطارات السيارة وهى جديدة الصنع فى وقت واحد دليل على القوة القاهرة وأن السائق العادي لا يتوقع أن تنفجر ثلاثة إطارات جديدة فى وقت واحد ولا لسبيل له لتفادى ذلك مما يدرأ مسئولية الجزائية عن الحادث(2).

(ب‌)	عدم دفع المسئولية المدنية بخطأ المجني عليه:

14 – تضمنت المادة 122 من قانون المرور الفرنسي حكماً آخر يرمى إلى كفالة تعويض المضرور فى جرائم المرور يتمثل فى عدم قطع علاقة السببية بسبب خطأ المجني عليه فى حوادث المرور. 

وقد حرص المشرع الفرنسي على التمييز بين تلك الحالة والحالة السابقة حيث حصرها فى الأضرار التى تقع على الأشخاص، وبالتالي فإن الأضرار التى تقع على الأموال لا تنسحب عليها تلك الحماية الخاصة وتسرى فى شأنها القواعد العامة فى المسئولية وهى اندفاع المسئولية نظراً لانقطاع علاقة السببية.

كما أن المادة السابقة استبعدت قائد السيارة من تلك الحماية، وبالتالي فإن هذا الحكم يسرى على الراكب والمشاة، بل إن المادة السابقة قد نصت صراحة على أن خطأ السائق المجني عليه من شأنه أن يدفع المسئولية أو يخفضها أي أنه تسرى عليه القواعد العامة.

وعلى أي حال فإن المادة السابقة عنيت بالإشارة إلى أن خطأ المجني عليه غير المغتفر يقطع علاقة السببية وبالتالي تندفع به المسئولية المدنية للمتسبب فى الحادثة بالإضافة إلى مسئوليته الجنائية.

بيد أن تلك الحالة تتفق مع الحالة السابقة فى أن الحماية المقررة بصريح العبارة تقتصر على المجني عليه، وبالتالي فإن التساؤل يثار حول مدى استفادة المضرور من تلك الأحكام. نعتقد أنه نظراً لصراحة النص فى اقتصاره على المجني عليه، فإن المضرور لا يستفيد منه فى حالة القتل الخطأ أو المضرور فى جريمة من جرائم المرور، ذلك أن النص يقرر الحماية للمجني عليه وليس للمضرور. بل إن المادة السابقة عنيت بالقول إن القواعد العامة فى دفع المسئولية وتخفيضها فى خصوص حق الغير المضرور من الحادثة فى التعويض.

ويترتب على الأحكام السابقة التى ترمى إلى حماية ضحايا حوادث المرور قيام مسئول مرتكب الحادثة المدنية رغم توافر القوة القاهرة أو السبب الأجنبي أو خطأ المجني عليه، مع أن مسئوليته الجنائية قد اندفعت فى الحالات السابقة. ومؤدى ذلك كله أن تحكم المحكمة الجنائية بالبراءة وتحكم بالتعويض للمجني عليه رغم ذلك، استناداً إلى تلك النصوص. ولا نعتقد أن المحكمة الجنائية تصبح غير مختصة فى حالة ما إذا قررت انقطاع علاقة السببية، ما دام أننا لا نزال فى مجال المسئولية المبنية على خطأ، وقد كان هذا الخطأ أساساً للاتهام عن جريمة قتل خطأ أو إصابة خطأ. 


كما يترتب على تلك النصوص التى ترمى إلى كفالة تعويض ضحايا المرور ألا يكون الحكم الجنائي الصادر بالبراءة حجية على المحكمة المدنية. وبناء عليه فإنه لا يحول الحكم الجنائي الصادر بالبراءة دون أن يحكم القاضي المدني بالتعويض رغم صدور حكم جنائي بالبراءة. 

غير أن الوضع السابق يختلف عما هو مقرر فى قانون وقضاء الإمارات الذي يطبق القواعد العامة فى المسئولية فى مجال المرور، من ذلك أن خطأ المجني عليه الجسيم والمستغرق لخطأ المتهم يقطع علاقة السببية وبالتالي      فإنه يدرأ المسئولية عن المتهم كما لو كان المجني عليه طفلة برزت فجأة من     أمام سيارة كانت تقف بالحارة اليسرى تنتظر تغيير الإشارة الحمراء إلى     خضراء، فاصطدمت بمقدمة سيارة أخرى كانت مقبلة بعد تغيير الإشارة إلى خضراء(1).


المطلب الثالث
التوسع فى تطبيق الجزاءات والتدابير الإدارية

15 -  تبرز ذاتية السياسة الجنائية فى مجال جرائم المرور من خلال ما تتبناه التشريعات المقارنة من التوسع فى فرض الغرامات الفورية وكذلك جزاء وقف رخصة القيادة والحرمان منها، وكذلك بقرار من إدارة المرور أي من خلال التوسع فى الجزاءات والتدابير الإدارية، الأمر الذي لا تتوافر فى غيرها من الجرائم وذلك على الوجه التالي: 


أولاً – الغرامات الإدارية فى جرائم المرور:

16 – تتبع كثير من التشريعات نظام الغرامات الإدارية I amende forfaitaire  فى جرائم المرور، بل ونظام الغرامات الفورية. ويرجع هذا النظام فى فرنسا إلى عام 1926 (قانون المرور الصادر فى 28 ديسمبر )، ثم بمقتضى قانون صادر فى 2 نوفمبر سنة 1945 وقانون صادر فى 6 يوليه سنة 1966 ثم قانون صادر فى 30 ديسمبر سنة 1958 وقانون صادر فى 10 يوليو سنة (1)1989. وقد أدخل المشرع الفرنسي نظام الغرامات الفورية Le paiement spontané immediate  بمقتضى القانون الصادر فى 10 يوليه سنة 1989. وفى كل الأحوال يترتب على دفع الغرامة الإدارية سواء أكانت مؤجلة الدفع أو فورية الدفع انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية.



** وذلك لأنها تقدم المزايا التالية:- 

-	تحقيق الردع وهو من أهداف العقوبة والذي يسمح بمكافحة جرائم المرور التى تحتاج إلى التدخل السريع.

-	تخفيف العبء عن المحاكم نظراً للعدد الكبير من قضايا المرور.

-	ميزة السرعة فى الإجراءات، الأمر الذي يحقق عنصر الاستقرار القانوني وحسم الأوضاع وخاصة فيما يتعلق بجرائم المرور التى تقع من الزائرين السائحين والأجانب بوجه عام.

-	إعفاء جهة الإدعاء من تقديم دليل الإدانة. 

-	يحقق هذا النظام ميزة للمتهم نفسه حيث إن مبلغ الغرامات الإدارية فى جرائم المرور يقل عن المبلغ الذي يتعرض له عندما يحاكم أمام محكمة المرور.

-	يحقق هذا النظام أيضاً للمتهم ميزة أخرى تتمثل فى دعم تسجيل الغرامات الإدارية فى صحيفة الحالة الجنائية، وبالتالي فإنها لا تعتبر سابقة فى العود. 

-	يحقق هذا النظام مزية تجنب مصروفات مالية يضطر المتهم إلى اتفاقها لو تمت محاكمته أمام محكمة المرور، من ذلك مصروفات الدفاع.

-	تحقيق عائد مالي كبير لخزينة الدولة.

	فالقانون الفرنسي – مثل غيره من قوانين عديدة – يسمح بتطبيق نظام الغرامات الإدارية سواء منها ما كان مؤجل الدفع أو فوري الدفع فى مخالفات المرور، ما عدا تلك التى قرر لها عقوبة سحب الرخصة. وقد اتجه المشرع الفرنسي إلى التوسع فى مجال تطبيق الغرامات الإدارية فى جرائم المرور بإلغاء جزاء سحب الرخصة فى بعض الجرائم لكي يسمح بتطبيق الغرامات الإدارية(1).

	ويسمح القانون الفرنسي لسنة 1999 لرجل الشرطة بفرض تلك الغرامات الإدارية amende forfaitaire ، فإذا لم يدفعها المخالف فوراً أو بعد مدة يفرض رئيس النيابة غرامة جزافية تزيد فى قيمتها عن قيمة الأولى amene majoreé فإذا لم يدفعها المخالف فى خلال 30 يوماً فإن للنيابة العامة أن تقوم بالتالي: إما أن تصدر أمرا جنائياً، وإما أن تحيل المخالف إلى المحكمة المختصة وإما أن تحفظ الدعوى(2).

	وقد تعرضت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان لغرامات الإدارية فى مخالفات المرور وقضت بأن من حق الدول الأطراف أن تلجأ فى مجال الجرائم قليلة الأهمية لنظام الغرامات الإدارية بشرط أن يكون من حق المخالف أن يلجأ إلى القضاء للطعن على القرار الصادر بفرض تلك الغرامة، حتى لا يكون فى رفع الصفة التجريمية عن الفعل مهرباً من الدول التى تحرم المتهم بارتكاب فعل يشكل جريمة جنائية أصلاً من ضمانة الدعوى العادلة المقررة فى مجال الجرائم الجنائية(3).


	وقد عالج القانون الفرنسي حالة المخالف الذي فرضت عليه غرامة إدارية وليس له محل ثابت ولا عمل ثابت، ولم يقدم كفالة للوفاء بتلك الغرامات، فأجاز التحفظ على سيارته حتى يتم دفع تلك الغرامة(1).

	وعادة ما تضع التشريعات مدة معينة يتعين خلالها أن يقوم بدفع تلك الغرامة ولا تعرض لغرامة جزافية تزيد عن مبلغ الغرامة الفورية(2). هذه المهلة هي ثلاثة أيام من يوم تقرير الجريمة، وفى حالة إخطار المخالف بسبب عدم وجوده عند تقرير الجريمة أن يتم دفع قيمة الغرامة فى خلال خمسة عشر يوماً ابتداء من هذا الإخطار.


	ثانياً – توقيع جزاء سحب ترخيص القيادة:

	17 -  من أهم التدابير التى تميز سياسة الجزاءات فى مجال جرائم المرور جزاء سحب ترخيص القيادة. هذا الجزاء قد يتخذ بطريق قضائي من جانب المحكمة أو بأمر من النيابة العامة، وقد يتخذ بطريق إداري من جانب إدارة المرور، كما أنه قد يتم تطبيقه بقوة القانون؛ 

	1 – إلغاء ترخيص القيادة بقوة القانون:

	18 -  قد يتم إلغاء الرخصة بقوة القانون عند الإدانة عن جرائم معينة من جرائم المرور. من ذلك أن القانون الفرنسي ينص على تلك الحالة عند الحكم على شخص عائد عن جريمة القيادة تحت تأثير السكر أو رفض الخضوع لاختيار الكشف عن الكحول (قانون المرور، مادة234 – 1 ومادة 234 – 8). وفى حالة توقيع هذا الجزاء، يصبح من حق المحكوم عليه أن يتقدم بطلب للحصول على رخصة جديدة بعد مضى 3 سنوات. ولم يتجه مشرع الإمارات إلى تبنى تلك الصورة فى صورة إلغاء الرخصة بقوة القانون.


	2 – وقف الرخصة مؤقتاً بحكم من المحكمة:

 	19 – تجيز المادة 49-7 مرور إماراتي للمحكمة أن توقف العمل برخصة القيادة لمدة لا تزيد على إثنى عشر شهراً من تاريخ الحكم عليه فى جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات السبع بالمادة 49 مرور إماراتي. من هذه الجرائم:- اصطناع أو تقليد أو استعمال لوحة أرقام بالمخالفة لأحكام قانون المرور، - تشويه أو طمس أو تغيير بيانات لوحة أرقام .. – استعمال أو السماح للغير باستعمال أي لوحة أرقام ..- إعارة أو استعارة أو تأجير أو استئجار أي لوحة أرقام صادرة بمقتضى هذا القانون ..- تقديم بيان خطى أو كاذب أو مضلل أو حجب أي معلومات جوهرية لأجل استصدار ترخيص...- تخلف مالك المركبة تسبب فى جرم أو حادث عن تقديم معلومات كان بإمكانه إعطاؤه وكان من شأنها أن تكشف عن ظروف الجرم أو الحادث أو الشخص المتسبب وتسهل القبض عليه، - قيادة مركبة ميكانيكية أو الشروع فى قيادتها على الطريق وهو تحت تأثير الكحول أو المخدر أو ما فى حكمها.

	ويلاحظ أن قانون السير والمرور وكذلك قانون العقوبات الاتحادي قد عالجا جزاء إيقاف ترخيص القيادة مؤقتاً بحكم المحكمة الجنائية حيث أجازت المادة 127 عقوبات اتحادي للمحكمة أن تحكم بهذا الجزاء بقولها "يترتب على سحب ترخيص القيادة إيقاف مفعول الترخيص الصادر للمحكوم عليه خلال المدة التى تحددها المحكمة بحيث لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنتين. ويجوز الأمر بهذا التدبير عند الحكم بعقوبة سالبة للحرية فى جريمة ارتكبت عن طريق وسيلة نقل آلية وإخلالاً بالالتزامات التى يفرضها القانون.

	ويأتي الاختلاف بين المادتين فى أن المادة(127) عقوبات لم تحدد جرائم بعينها يجوز للمحكمة فيها أن توقع هذا الجزاء. كما أنها وضعت حداً أدنى لسحب الترخيص لم يورده قانون السير والمرور. يضاف إلى ذلك أن المادة(127) وضعت حداً أقصى يختلف عن ذلك الذي وضعه قانون السير والمرور. ونحن نرى أن حل التنازع بين النصين يكون بإعمال قاعدة "النص اللاحق يلغى النص السابق". ولما كان قانون السير والمرور قد صدر فى سنة 1995 بينما صدر قانون العقوبات فى سنة 1987، فإن مؤدى ذلك فى رأينا إعمال نص قانون السير والمرور فيما تضمنه من تعارض مع المادة 127 من قانون العقوبات. وبالتالي فإن المحكمة لها أن تحكم بأي مدة كحد أدنى لإيقاف ترخيص القيادة بينما لا يجوز لها أن تتجاوز مدة سنة كوقف لهذا الترخيص. غير أن محكمة تمييز دبي كان لها رأى آخر عندما أعملت قاعدة "النص الخاص يقيد النص العام" حيث اعتبرت أنه لما كان قانون المرور لم يضع حد أدنى لجزاء وقف الترخيص وقد أوردت المادة 127 عقوبات اتحادي هذا الحد الأدنى وهو ثلاثة أشهر، فإن مؤدى ذلك هو وجوب ألا تقل مدة هذا الجزاء عن ثلاثة أشهر، ومن ثم قضت بإلغاء الحكم للخطأ فى تطبيق القانون إذا قضت بوقف ترخيص القيادة لمدة شهرين(1).

	وقد تضمن القانون المصري جزاء وقف الرخصة مؤقتاً وذلك بحكم من المحكمة. فتنص المادة(79) من قانون المرور على أنه "إذا حكم على قائد مركبة مرخص له بالقيادة لارتكابه فعلاً معاقباً عليه بمقتضى المواد من 74إلى 77 من هذا القانون، فللقاضي أن يضمن الحكم وقف سريان  رخصة القيادة لمدة لا تتجاوز سنة من اليوم التالي لتاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ العقوبة أو التنفيذ بالإكراه البدني أو من تاريخ الحكم إذا كان مقروناً بوقف التنفيذ.    

-  وفى هذه الأحوال يجوز للقاضي أن يأمر بتعليق إعادة صرف الرخصة إذا قضى المحكوم عليه المدة التى يحددها القاضي بإحدى مدارس أو مركز تعليم القيادة المشار إليها فى المادة 43 من هذا القانون.

- وفى الأحوال التى توقف فيها الرخصة إدارياً بناء على نص آخر فى هذا القانون تحسب مدة الوقف الإداري من المدة المحكوم بالوقف خلالها.

وعلى الرغم من التعداد الحصرى فى المادة (49) مرور سابقة الذكر، فإن لمشرع قد أورد فى المادة (58) من ذات القانون نصا عاماً بجميع جرائم قيادة مركبة ميكانيكية، حيث أجاز فى جميع تلك الجرائم للمحكمة أن تحكم بوقف العمل برخصة القيادة مؤقتاً لمدة معينة، كما أجاز لها أن تقرر حرمان المحكوم عليه من حق الحصول على رخصة قيادة لمدة معينة. والملاحظ على هذا النص أمران؛ الأمر الأول، أن المشرع لم يحدد مدة معينة، ولا يتمشى هذا الجزاء مع مبدأ الشرعية بسبب عد تحديد المدة، الأمر الثاني؛ أن هذا النص هو من النصوص الاحتياطية الذي يسرى فى حالة عدم تطبيق نص المادة (49) مرور بسبب عدم وقوع جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 49 آنفة الذكر، أي أننا نعتبر المادة 49 من قبيل النصوص الخاصة والمادة 58 من قبيل النصوص العامة.

وتعاقب المادة 50 مرور إماراتي من يقود مركبة على الرغم من إيقاف ترخيص قيادته سواء بحكم من المحكمة أو بأمر من سلطة الترخيص (والعقوبة هي الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التى لا تزيد على ألفى درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين).   

كما لا يجيز قانون المرور الكويتي للمحكمة أن تأمر بسحب القيادة مدة لا تجاوز سنة فى حالة قيادة مركبة تحت تأثير المشروبات المسكرة أو المخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية أو فى أي مادة أخرى تؤثر فى قوى الشخص الطبيعية، وفى حالة العود للمحكمة أن تأمر بسحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات (مادة38). 

2 – وقف الرخصة مؤقتاً بحكم من المحكمة: 

19 -  لا تملك المحكمة وقف ترخيص القيادة فحسب، بل إن لها فى كثير من التشريعات أن تلغى هذا الترخيص كلية. فيجيز القانون الفرنسي إلغاء رخصة القيادة  annulation du permis ddu conduire  بحكم من المحكمة وذلك تطبيقاً لنصوص عامة فى قانون العقوبات أو لنصوص قانون المرور نفسه. فتنص المادة وذلك لمدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات. كما أدخل المشرع الفرنسي ذلك الجزاء باعتباره عقوبة تكميلية فى بعض الجرائم بالإضافة إلى العقوبات الأصلية كما فى حالة جرائم القتل والإصابة الخطأ لمدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات أيضاً.

وقد أجاز قانون السير والمرور الإتحادى بدولة الإمارات للمحكمة أن تأمر بحرمان المخالف من الحق فى الحصول على ترخيص بعد أن تأمر بوقف ترخيص القيادة إذا ثبت للمحكمة إدانة شخص بجريمة تتعلق بقيادة مركبة ميكانيكية كما أجاز لها أن تكتفى بوقف الترخيص لمدة معينة دون أن تأمر بالحرمان (مادة 58). وهى عندما تأمر بذلك فإنما تمارس سلطتها التقديرية فى تحديد العقوبات دون معقب عليها(1).

ويتم تسجيل التدابير التى تأمر بها  المحكمة فى صحيفة الحالة الجنائية فى المدة التى تسرى فى أثنائها فى كثير من القوانين كالقانون الإنجليزي. وبعد انقضاء مدتها يتم شطبها من تلك الصحيفة. وإذا حكم على المتهم بالغرامة بالإضافة إلى أحد التدابير مثل سحب الرخصة disqualification لمدة معينة يتم احتساب مدة رد الاعتبار القانوني وفقاً لأطول مدة بين العقوبة والتدبير، فإذا حم عليه بسحب الرخصة مدة سبع سنوات وبالغرامة التى يتم رد الاعتبار عنها بمضي خمس سنوات، فإن مدة رد الاعتبار عن الاثنين تكون سبع سنوات. ومع ذلك يلاحظ أن تدبير التوبيخ والإنذارcautions and reprimands  لا يتم تسجيلها فى صحيفة الحالة الجنائية وبالتالي ليس لهما مدة رد اعتبار قانوني. وإذا تم رد اعتبار جزاء معين، فإن المحكوم عليه لا يلتزم بالكشف عن تلك الأحكام التى سبق صدورها إلى شركة التأمين أو إلى الجهة التى يرشح لعمل  فيها.

4 – وقف ترخيص القيادة بأمر من النيابة العامة:

20 – تسمح بعض التشريعات للنيابة العامة وليس لرجال المرور بوقف سريان رخصة القيادة أي بالسحب المؤقت لتلك الرخصة. فتنص المادة 81 من قانون المرور فى مصر على أنه "إذا اتهم  قائد سيارة بارتكاب جريمة قتل أو إصابة خطأ بالسيارة فيجوز للنيابة العامة أن تأمر بإيقاف سريان رخصة القيادة المنصرفة إليه مدة لا تتجاوز شهراً ولها إذا رأت إيقافه أن تعرض الأمر على القاضي الجزائي ليأمره بإلغائه أو امتداده للمدة التى يحددها.

5 – تسجيل أحكام الإدانة على رخصة القيادة (نظام النقاط): 

		21 – يتم تسجيل أحكام الإدانة فى بعض القوانين – كالقانون الإنجليزي على رخصة القيادة endorsement لمدة أحد عشر عاماً من جرائم معينة من يوم صدور الحكم عليه، أهمها:

-	القيادة تحت تأثير الخمور أو المخدرات.
-	القتل الخطأ بسبب الإهمال وعدم الاحتياط وتحت تأثير الخمور أو المخدرات.
-	القتل الخطأ بسبب الإهمال أو عدم الاحتياط إذا رفض الفاعل تزويد عينة من دمه عندما طلب منه ذلك. تكون مدة التسجيل على الرخصة 4 سنوات من تاريخ الحكم فى حالة الأحكام عن الجرائم التالية: القيادة الخطرة أو برعونة.
-	الجرائم التى يترتب عليها سحب الرخصة بحكم قضائي، سحب الرخصة نهائياً حتى أداء امتحان جديد(1).

	ويتم تسجيل الحكم على الرخصة بكود معين ( رقم معين ) يعرف منه نوع الحكم الصادر وفقاً للحالات السابقة. فمثلاً يتم تسجيل كود DR10 للدلالة على القيادة تحت تأثير شرب الخمور أو المخدرات.

	ويكون تسجيل النقاط endorsement على رخصة القيادة بأمر من المحكمة. ويلتزم صاحب الرخصة بتقدمها عندئذ إلى المحكمة لكي تتمكن من هذا التسجيل. وبالنسبة لحالات التسجيل، فقد يكون هذا التسجيل وجوبياً compul – sory أو جوازياً للمحكمةdiscretionary  ، فإذا لم يقدم المحكوم عليه رخصته إلى المحكمة، فإن لها أن تأمر بتعليق تلك الرخصة. وتقوم المحكمة عندما تحكم على الفاعل فى جريمة من جرائم المرور بتحديد عدد النقاط التى تحتسب ضد المحكوم عليه، ما دام أن المحكمة لم تأمر بسحب الرخصة أصلاً. بناء عليه إذا قضت المحكمة بسحب الرخصة عن جريمة معينة من جرائم المرور، فإنه لا محل عندئذ أن تقوم بتحديد عدد معين للنقاط  ضد المتهم.  

	وللمحكوم على أن يقدم طلباً للحصول على رخصة قيادة "نظيفة" أى غير مسجل عليها نقاط ، بعد مرور مدة معينة على آخر حكم صدر عليه بالإدانة عن جريمة من جرائم المرور(أربع سنوات ما عدا الأحكام الصادرة عن جريمة القيادة تحت تأثير السكر (drunken driving  ).

	ويصبح سحب الرخصة وجوبياً إذا تجمعت على المحكوم عليه فى خلال مدة 3 سنوات عدد 12 نقطة عن جرائم سبق ارتكبها مع احتساب آخر حكم صدر عليه عن جريمة من جرائم المرور وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر(1). وقد سبق القول أنه ماد دام أن المحكمة تأمر بسحب الرخصة، فإن النقاط المقررة للجريمة الأخيرة لا يتم تسجيلها على الرخصة. وإذا كان المحكوم عليه قد سبق أن سحبت المحكمة رخصته فى مدة 3 سنوات قبل تاريخ آخر تسجيل للنقاط ضده، فإن مدة السحب التى تأمر بها المحكمة لا يجب أن تقل عن سنة. وإذا سبق سحب رخصته مرتين أو أكثر، فإن مدة السحب يجب ألا تقل عن سنتين. 

	وإذا ارتكب المتهم أكثر من جريمة من جرائم المرور فى واقعة واحدة. فإن احتساب النقاط يكون ع الجريمة الأشد، أي أن العبرة بالجريمة ذات العقوبة الأشد على ما تقضى به قواعد الارتباط . 

	وعندما تنقضي المدة التى أمرت بسحب الرخصة خلالها ، فإن المحكوم عليه من حقه أن يحصل على رخصة "نظيفة" أي رخصة لا يكون مسجلاً عليها أي نقاط .

	وقد استحدثت قانون المرور فى انجلترا ( الصادر فى 1995 والذي دخل حيز النفاذ فى 1997 ) تدبير يتمثل فى سحب رخصة القيادة إذا تجمع عليه 6 نقاط أو أكثر فى خلال مدة سنتين من حصوله على رخصة القيادة، وعلى المحكوم عليه أن يؤدى امتحاناً جديداً فى القيادة عندئذ(2).

	وعلى الرغم من أن أحكام سحب الرخصة أحكام قضائية، إلا أنه يجوز للمحكمة – بناء على طلب يتقدم به المحكوم عليه – بالنظر مرة أخرى فى هذه الأحكام باعتبارها من التدابير وتعديلها بتخفيض مدتها: من أربعة سنوات مثلاً إلى سنتين. كما أن للمحكمة أن تعرض على المحكوم عليه فى تهمة القيادة تحت تأثير الخمور أو المخدرات أن يتبع علاجاً فى أحد المراكز المتخصصة، وإذا وافق على ذلك يتم تخفيض عقوبته بمقدار الربع(1).

	وقد أورد القانون الإنجليزي الخاص بالمرور لسنة 1995 حالة جدية لسحب الرخصة نهائياً فى حالة الحصول على نقاط تصل إلى 6 نقاط  فى مدة معينة بعد الحصول على رخصة القيادة. 

		وفى هذه الحالة يتعين على المحكوم عليه أن يتقدم من جديد للحصول على الرخصة(2).

	وقد اتبع المشرع الفرنسي نظاماً آخر يختلف عن النظام الإنجليزي فى احتساب النقاط اللازمة لسحب ترخيص القيادة بمقتضى القانون رقم 469 لسنة 1989 (الصادر فى 10 يوليو سنة 1989) بحيث يخصص لكل رخصة 12   نقطة، ويكون بها 6 نقاط لمدة يكون فيها قائد المركبة تحت الاختيار وهى        ثلاث سنوات (مادة 223 – 1 مرور فرنسي )(3). بعد انتهاء تلك المدة يسترد    صاحب الرخصة عدد النقاط الإجمالية، وهى الإثنى عشر نقطة. ويفقد منها       قائد المركبة نقاطاً متى ثبت ارتكاب جريمة من جرائم المرور ، حتى ينتهي    رصيده من تلك النقاط فتعتبر الرخصة ملغية عندئذ(4). ويثبت ارتكاب صاحب الرخصة جريمة من جرائم المرور بدفعه للغرامات الفورية أو بالأمر الجنائي أو بصدور حكم جنائي فى مواجهته(5).   

	وفى حالة فقدانه للنقاط الإثنى عشر تقوم إدارة المرور بإخطار المخالف بأنه فقد الحق فى قيادة المركبة وبأنه من الواجب عليه أن يقوم بتسليم رخصة قيادته إلى الإدارة. ولا يكون من حق صاحب الرخصة أن يحصل على رخصة جديدة بل يتعين عليه أن ينتظر مدة ستة أشهر ويتقدم بطلب جديد للحصول على رخصة قيادة جديدة بالشروط الواجب توافرها للحصول على تلك الرخصة ويبدأ احتساب مدة الشهور الستة من تاريخ تسليمه لرخصته(1). وإذا لم يقم المخالف بتسليم رخصته إلى الجهة الإدارية فإنه يرتكب جريمة معاقباً عليها بالحبس مدة سنتين والغرامة(2).

	وقد وضع القانون الفرنسي(3) نظاماً لاستعادة النقاط الإثنى عشر إذا لم يرتكب المخالف – الذي لم تسحب رخصته كلية بسبب ضياع تلك النقاط بأكملها أي الذي فقد أي عدد من النقاط – جريمة من جرائم المرور فى خلال 3 سنوات من تاريخ دفعه للغرامة الفورية أو صدور أمر جنائي أو حكم جنائي بالإدانة ( مادة 223 – 1 مرور فرنسي ). وعلى العموم فإن من فقد عدداً من النقاط يستردها بقوة القانون أيضاً إذا لم تتوافر حالة من الحالات السابقة ولكن بمرور مدة عشر سنوات على فقدان تلك النقاط ، وتسرى المدة بنفس الطريقة السابق ذكرها(4). كما يسمح القانون الفرنسي باستعادة عدد من النقاط فى حالة متابعة المخالف لدورة تدريبية تنظمها إدارة المرور تتعلق بالسلامة المرورية (مادة 223 – 1 مرور).

	وقد قضت محكمة النقض الفرنسية بأن نظام خصم النقاط من رخصة القيادة لا يشكل عقوبة تبعية، ومن ثم فإن المحكمة قضت بأن القاضي الجنائي لا يختص ببحث مشروعيته(5). غير أن المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان تعرضت لذلك الجزاء وارتأت أنه فى طبيعته جزءاً جنائياً وذلك حتى تستلزم ضرورة توافر ضمانة الدعوى العادلة فى القوانين التى تنص عليها(6). 

	وإذا خسر المخالف عدد النقاط الإثنى عشر كلها، فإن رخصته يتم إلغاؤها. وإذا لم يرتكب جريمة أخرى فى خلال ثلاث سنوات، فإنه يستعيد النقاط الإثنى عشر بالكامل. كما أنه إذا اشترك فى دورة خاصة بالسلامة المرورية. فإنه يستعيد أربعة نقاط .  كما يلزم القانون الفرنسي لسنة 1999 المبتدئ الذي حصل على رخصة قيادته حديثاً منذ عامين والذي ارتكب جريمة يستحق عليها سحب أربع نقاط أن يشترك فى دورة السلامة المرورية.

	ومن الدول العربية التى تأخذ بنظام النقاط فى جرائم المرور دولة الكويت حيث نصت المادة (42مكرراً ) من قانون المرور على أنه " من عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادتين (24،42) من هذا القانون يصدر بقرار من وزير الداخلية نظام العمل بنقاط المخالفات المرورية يبين فيها أنواع تلك المخالفات وكيفية سحب رخصة السوق لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة أو سحبها نهائياً وإعادة منحها بعد اجتياز الاختبار المنصوص عليه فى المادة (16) من قانون المرور، ولا يحول دون العمل بهذا النظام صدور حكم نهائي بالإدانة أو الصلح مع المتهم" (مادة مستحدثة بالقانون رقم  52 لسنة 2001 ). وقد صدر قرار وزير الداخلية الكويتي رقم 1756 لسنة (1)2001. تطبيقاً لذلك القانون ليكرس هذا النظام على الوجه التالي: مادة(1) "يعمل فى شأن مخالفات المرور بنظام النقاط وفقاً لأحكام المواد التالية" ،مادة (2) يقصد بنظام النقاط فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القرار تحديد عدد النقاط مقابل كل مخالفة مرورية، وذلك على النحو الوارد بالجدول المرفق بهذا القرار(2)، وعند تجمع عدد معين من النقاط  تتخذ الإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى القرار ضد المخالف" ، مادة (3) "مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (30) من المرسوم بالقانون رقم 67/76 المشار إليه تتخذ الإجراءات التالية فى المخالفات التى يرتكبها السائق وتثبت فى حقه إذا وصل مجموع النقاط الحد المبين قرين كل منها:  

	1 –   سحب رخصة السوق لمدة (3) شهور إذا وصل مجموع النقاط إلى (14) نقطة للمرة الأولى. 

	2 -  سحب رخصة السوق لمدة (6) شهور إذا وصل مجموع النقاط إلى (12) نقطة للمرة الثانية. 

	3 -  سحب رخصة السوق لمدة (9) شهور إذا وصل مجموع النقاط إلى (10) نقطة للمرة الثالثة. 

	4 -  سحب رخصة السوق لمدة سنة إذا وصل مجموع النقاط إلى (8) نقاط للمرة الرابعة.

	5 –  سحب رخصة السوق نهائياً إذا وصل مجموع النقاط إلى (6) نقاط للمرة الخامسة، وفى هذه الحالة لا يتم منحه رخصة سوق جديدة إلا بعد اجتيازه الاختبار المنصوص عليه فى المادة(16) من قانون المرور.

	أما عن الجهة التى تقوم بتسجيل النقاط فى القانون الكويتي فإنها الإدارة العامة للمرور. فتنص المادة (4) على أنه "تقوم الإدارة العامة للمرور بتسجيل النقاط عن المخالفات المرورية التى صدر فيها حكم نهائي بالإدانة أو تم التصالح فيها مع المخالف، وتسجل مرات السحب وذلك بسجلات تعد لذلك وبالحاسب الآلي".

	وقد أجاز القانون الكويتي محو النقاط بطريقة تلقائية بنصه فى المادة (5) من قانون المرور على أنه "يتم محو النقاط تلقائياً فى الحالتين الآتيتين: 1 – إذا سحبت رخصة السوق وفقاً لحكم المادة(3) من هذا القرار. 2 – إذا لم يرتكب السائق أي مخالفة أخرى خلال سنة من تاريخ آخر مخالفة. وفى جميع الأحوال تظل مرات السحب مسجلة للرجوع إليها عند الاقتضاء".

	وقد عنيت المادة (6) من قانون المرور الكويتي بتحديد أن نظام النقاط الذي تقوم به الإدارة أن يصدر حكم قضائي بعقوبة معينة على المخالف أو أن يتم التصالح معه بقولها "لا يحول دون العمل بنظام النقاط فى المخالفات المرورية صدور حكم قضائي بالإدانة أو الصلح مع المخالف". بل أكثر من ذلك فإنه من اللازم لكي يتم احتساب عدد معين للنقاط مقابل ارتكاب مخالفة مرورية أن يثبت ارتكاب  تلك المخالفة، وذلك لا يأتي إلا بصدور حكم قضائي أو أمر جنائي أو قبول المخالف للتصالح مع الإدارة، ذلك أن التصالح يعنى ثبوت ارتكاب تلك المخالفة فى حق المخالف.

	وقد أكد قرار وزير الداخلية الكويتي على أن احتساب عدد معين من النقاط فى حق المخالف يجتمع مع غيره من الجزاءات الإدارية مثل جزاء سحب رخصة القيادة أو رخصة تسيير المركبة. فتنص المادة (7) من هذا القرار على أنه "لا يخل تطبيق هذا النظام بسلطة الإدارة العامة للمرور فى مباشرة السحب الإداري لرخصة السوق أو إجازة تسيير المركبة أو لوحاتها المعدنية أو حجز المركبة، وذلك وفقاً للأحكام القانونية المقررة".


	6 – سحب الترخيص إداريا:

	22 – تجيز العديد من التشريعات سحب ترخيص القيادة لمدة مؤقتة بالطريق الإداري، أي بقرار من إدارة المرور، وذلك فى حالة ارتكاب جرائم معينة من جرائم المرور. أما قانون السير والمرور فى الإمارات فى حالة ارتكاب جرائم معينة من جرائم المرور. أما قانون السير والمرور فى الإمارات فلم يتضمن جزاء سحب الرخصة إدارياً، ولكنه نص فى المادة (18) منه على سحب الرخصة فى حالة فقدان شروط الأهلية أو اللياقة الصحية لقيادة المركبة المرخص بقيادتها قبل ذلك، أي أن سحب الرخصة هنا ليس جزاء لمخالفة وقعت من قائد المركبة.

	ومن التشريعات التى تجيز سحب الرخصة كجزاء إداري القانون المصري الذي ينص فى المادة 66 من قانون المرور على حالة من حالات سحب ترخيص القيادة إدارياً وذلك عند قيادة المركبة تحت تأثير خمر أو مخدر. فتنص المادة السابقة على أنه "يحظر قيادة أي مركبة على من كان واقعاً تحت تأثير خمر أو مخدر وإلا سحبت رخصة قيادته إدارياً لمدة تسعين يوماً، ولضباط وأمناء ومساعدي الشرطة والمرور عند الاشتباه فحص حالة قائد المركبة بالوسائل الفنية والتي يحددها وزير الداخلية بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة، أو إحالته إلى أقرب مقر شرطة أو مرور لإحالته إلى أقرب جهة طبية مختصة لفحصه، فإذا امتنع أو لجأ إلى الهرب سحبت رخصته إدارياً للمدة المذكورة وعند ارتكاب ذات الفعل خلال سنة تلغى الرخصة إدارياً لمدة ستة أشهر فى الحالتين، فإذا تقرر ذلك سحبت الرخصة نهائياً ولا يجوز إعادة الترخيص قبل انقضاء سنة على الأقل من تاريخ السحب".

	كما وردت المادة (70) مرور مصري حالة أخرى لسحب ترخيص القيادة إدارياً ضد سائق الأجرة امتنع بغير مبرر عن نقل الركاب أو تشغيل العداد أو تقاضى أجراً أكثر من المقرر. ويكون ذلك لمدة ثلاثين يوماً، وإذا عاد لارتكاب أي من هذه الأفعال خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ السحب السابق للترخيص يكون سحب الرخصة لمدة تسعين يوماً. 

	وفى حالة ضبط قائد المركبة مرتكباً فعلاً مخالفاً للآداب فى المركبة أو سمح لارتكابه فيها يتم سحب رخصة قيادته ورخصة تسيير المركبة لمدة تسعين يوماً إعتبارأ من  تاريخ الضبط .  وفى حالة العود إلى الفعل خلال سنة من تاريخ ارتكابه يلغى ترخيص القيادة وترخيص تسيير المركبة، ولا يجوز إعادة الترخيص والرخصة إلا بعد مضى ستة أشهر. 

	بالإضافة إلى ما تقدم حددت المادة 72 مكررا مرور مصري مخالفات يتم فيها سحب رخصة القيادة إدارياً، من أهمها:

-	قيادة المركبة ليلاً بدون استعمال الأنوار الأمامية المقررة والأنوار الخلفية الحمراء أو عاكس الأنوار.
-	استعمال الأنوار المبهرة للبصر.
-	وقوف المركبة ليلاً فى الطريق فى الأماكن غير المضاءة بدون إضاءة الأنوار الصغيرة الأمامية والأنوار الخلفية أو عاكس الأنوار المقررة.
-	ترك المركبة بالطريق بحالة ينجم عنها تعرض حياة الغير للخطر.
-	عدم إتباع فائدة المركبة لإشارات المرور وتعليمات رجال المرور الخاصة بتنظيم السير.
-	 عدم التزام قائد المركبة الجانب الأيمن من نهر الطريق.

	وتقتصر سلطة سحب الرخصة من المخالف على رجال المرور من درجة الضباط (مادة72مكررا) على أن يتم عرض الأوراق على رئيس قسم المرور المختص أو من يندبه (مادة 73 مرور مصري). وقد أجازت المادة السابقة التظلم من قرار ضبط الرخصة على أثر سحبها من خلال سبة أيام من تاريخ إخطار صاحب الشأن بقرار الضبط وذلك أمام المحكمة المختصة. ويتم نظر التظلم على وجه السرعة.

	وقد عنى قانون المرور بتخويل المحكمة عند إصدار حكمها بالإدانة فى جريمة من جرائم المرور سلطة الحكم بسحب الرخصة أو إيقافها أو إلغائها فى نفس الحالات التى يجوز فيها لرجل المرور أن يتخذ هذا الإجراء إدارياً.


	7 – إجبار قائد المركبة على الخضوع لاختيار  فحص نسبة الكحول.

	23 -  تكافح التشريعات المختلفة ظاهرة القيادة تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدر. فتنص المادة 76 من قانون المرور فى مصر على أنه "مع عدم الإخلال بالتدابير المقررة فى هذا القانون أو بأي عقوبة أشد أي قانون آخر، يعاقب كل من قاد مركبة وهو تحت تأثير مخدر أو مسكر بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين وتضاعف العقوبة عند العود إلى الفعل ذاته خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم النهائي بالإدانة".

	وتجعل التشريعات المقارنة اختبارات فص الكحول فى دم السائق أحياناً وجوبيه وأحياناً أخرى اختيارية. من تلك التشريعات قانون المرور الفرنسي حيث جعل هذا الفحص وجوبياً فى حالة وقوع جناية أو جنحة أو حادث ترتب عليها الوفاة (مادة 3354 – 1 من قانون الصحة العامة). كما أن هذا الإجراء وجوبي بالنسبة للمتهم بارتكاب جريمة معاقب عليها بجزاء تعليق رخصة القيادة suspen – sion du permis du conduire . كما نص القانون الفرنسي على حالة يكون فيها هذا الفحص اختيارياً إذا قام به ضابط المرور بمبادرة منه أو بتكليف من رئيس النيابة، دون حدوث أي حادثة أو مخالفة لأحكام قانون المرور فى هذه الحالة الأخيرة الاختيارية يجوز أيضاً لقائد المركبة أو يرفض الخضوع لهذا الإجراء(1).  

	وعلى أي حال فإنه يلزم لتطبيق هذا الإجراء أن يتعلق الأمر بمركبة فى حالة تحرك، أي يقودها أحد الأشخاص. وبناء عليه فإنه لا يكفى أن يكون قائدها قد استقلها وأدار مفتاح تشغيلها ولكنه لم ينطبق بها، فى هذه الحالة لا يجوز إخضاعه لاختيار فحص الكحول ،  وذلك وفقاً للقانون الفرنسي(2). غير أن قانون المرور الإماراتي يعاقب بعقوبة الجريمة التامة من يشرع فى قيادة مركبة وهو تحت تأثير الكحول أو المخدر وما فى حكمها (مادة 49 – 7 ). بيد أنه لا يحول دون الخضوع لهذا الإجراء أن يسقط قائد الموتوسيكل من على عجلة قيادته(3). فإذا توافرت حالة من حالات الخضوع لهذا الفحص، فإنه ليس للمخالف أن يختار وسيلة دون غيرها من وسائل الفحص(4). 

	وإذا رفض قائد المركبة لفحص الكحول مع التزامه بذلك، فإن ذلك منه يشكل جريمة يعاقب عليها قانون المرور، حتى ولو تمت تبرئته من جريمة المرور الأصلية التى طلب منه بسببها الخضوع للفحص، ذلك أن إخضاعه للفحص يبنى على احتمال ارتكابه مخالفة لأحكام المرور وليس استنادا إلى ارتكابه الفعلي لتلك المخالفة(5).

	وقد راعى المشرع الفرنسي الحق فى الدفاع عندما أجاز لصاحب الشأن طلب إعادة تحليل العينة فى خلال خمسة أيام من يوم إعلانه بنتيجة ذلك التحليل، وذلك للتأكد من دقة التحليل. 

	كما أجاز أعادة التحليل بناء على طلب من رئيس النيابة أو قاضى التحقيق أو قاضى الموضوع (مادة  R.26C.déb. boisson)، وفى حالة إعادة التحليل تأخذ المحكمة بالنتائج التى فى صالح المتهم.

	وقد أضاف القانون الفرنسي رقابة تتعلق بالقيادة تحت تأثير المخدرات بالإضافة إلى القيادة تحت تأثير المسكرات بمقتضى القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1999 (الصادر فى 18 يونيه لسنة 1999). هذا النوع فى الفحص يصبح إلزامياً فى حالة توافر علاقة بحادث مروري أدى إلى وفاة حالة الأشخاص. ومن الطبيعي أن يجعل المشروع رفض قائد السيارة الخضوع لهذا النوع من الفحص جريمة معاقباً عليها ( سنتان حبس أو الغرامة التى لا تزيد على 4500 يورو مع إيقاف ترخيص القيادة: مادة 235 مرور). 

	وبناء عليه فقد أصبح لرجل الشرطة فى تشريعات عديدة – كالقانون الإنجليزي – أن يطلب من سائق المركبة أن يخضع لفحص الكحول، وذلك عن طريق التنفس فى جهاز معد لذلك. وقد حدد القانون الإنجليزي نسبة الكحول التى يعاقب على تجاوزها؛ وهى 35 ميكرو جرام لكل 100 ملى لتر من التنفس        (أي 80 ملى جرام من الكحول لكل 100ملى لتر من الدم. وقد أورد القانون الإنجليزي الحالات التى يجوز لرجل الشرطة أن يتخذ فيها هذا الإجراء، وهى؛ إذا كان السائق متسبباً فى حادثة مرور ، أو قامت من الدلائل ما يحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه يرتكب جريمة من جرائم المرور، أو توافرت تلك الدلائل على أنه كان متعاطياً للخمور(1).    

	وقد رتب القانون الفرنسي على توافر مخالفة القيادة تحت تأثير السكر سحب الرخصة إدارياً من قائد المركبة الذي يتواجد فى تلك الحالة (مادة 224 – 1 من قانون المرور). 

	وبناء عليه فإن التشريعات المختلفة تجرم قيادة المركبة تحت تأثير السكر والتخدير. وبالنسبة للمشروبات الكحولية، فإن هناك من الدول ما يجيز شربها غير أن ذلك لا يعنى جواز القيادة تحت تأثيرها. وعادة ما تحدد تلك التشريعات نسبة معينة. وعلى الرغم من أن بعض الأشخاص مصرح لهم بشرب الخمر فى الإمارات بسبب كونهم من الأجانب، بذلك قضت محكمة تمييز دبي(2). غير أننا نرى أنه حرى بالمشرع الإماراتي أن يحدد نسبة الكحول فى الدم التى يتعين توافرها للقول بأن قائد المركبة واقع تحت تأثير السكر على غرار ما تنص عليه التشريعات    المقارنة، وحتى لا يترك الأمر للتقدير الشخصي لرجل المرور.  

	وفى غياب تحديد من قانون السير والمرور فى دولة الإمارات لنسبة الكحول فى الدم فإن القضاء يكتفى بأن يكون السائق غير قادر على قيادة المركبة باليقظة والانتباه الواجبين، فتقول المحكمة "إن مناط العقاب وفقاً لتلك المادة هو القيادة تحت تأثير مادة مخدرة أو كحول لا يستطيع معها السائق قيادة المركبة باليقظة والانتباه الواجبين"(3). 

	ويؤكد من المفهوم السابق أن جريمة التواجد فى مكان عام فى حالة سكر بين تختلف عن القيادة تحت تأثير السكر، حيث ن تلك الجريمة الأخير لا تقوم إلا إذا بدت على الفاعل لها مظاهر واضحة من عدم الاتزان فى القول أو الفعل، أما القيادة تحت تأثير السكر فلا يلزم لتوافر بلوغ ذلك الحد، بل يكفى فيها تواجد المتهم فى حالة سكر على ما أوضحه الحكم السابق.

	أما عن تحديد المادة المخدرة التى عناها القانون فى تلك الجريمة، فإنه لا يلزم أن تكون من تلك الواردة بالجدول، كما أن الجريمة تقع ولو كان قائد المركبة مصرحاً له طبيا بتناول المخدر. بذلك قضت محكمة تمييز دبي بقولها إن الجريمة تقع "وذلك سواء كان استعمال المادة المخدرة ذات الأثر معاقباً عليه وفقاً بقانون مكافحة المواد المخدرة وما فى حكمها أو مستند إلى أحد الأسباب الإباحة بأن يكون العلاج بناء على وصفة طبية من طبيب متخصص مرخص له بمزاولة المهنة، إذ أن عبارة النص جاءت مطلقة بغير تخصيص واستهدف به المشرع حماية السائق وحياة الآخرين وممتلكاتهم(1).

	8 – المصادرة فى القانون المصري:

	24 -  نص قانون المرور فى مصر رقم 155 لسنة 1999 على تدبير المصادرة بنصه فى المادة (75 مكرراً) على أنه "مع عدم الإخلال بالتدابير المقررة فى هذا القانون أو بأي عقوبة فى أي قانون آخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حاز فى السيارات أو استعمل فيها أجهزة تكشف أو تنذر بمواقع أجهزة قياس سرعة المركبات أو تؤثر على عملها، كما يتم ضبط تلك الأجهزة. وتقضى المحكمة بمصادرتها".  

	ومن حالات المصادرة ما نصت عليه المادة (69) مرور مصري من عدم جواز تركيب أجهزة تنبيه أو مصابيح بالمركبة بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له، وعدم تركيب سيرينه هوائية أو ما يماثلها من أجهزة وإلا جاز فى جميع الأحوال ضبطها والحكم بمصادرتها. 

	9 – التدابير المؤقتة التى يتخذها رجل المرور:

	25 -  لرجال المرور أن يتخذوا تدابير مؤقتة تستلزمها سلامة المرور، على غرار ما يتخذ المحقق فى الجرائم العادية من إجراءات كضبط أدوات الجريمة وكل ما يعد حيازته جريمة، بالإضافة إلى الحبس الإحتياطى. من التدابير المؤقتة التى يملكها رجل المرور ما يلي:  

(أ‌)	حجز المركبة: 
	26 – يجيز قانون السير والمرور بدولة الإمارات لرجل المرور أن يقوم بحجز المركبة بشكل مؤقت إذا توافرت حالة من الحالات التى عددتها المادة (60) وهى: - إذا كانت تسير على الطريق وهى فى حالة غير صالحة للاستعمال، - إذا سبق إدانة سائقها بجرم استعمالها بدون رخصة سير معمول بها، - إذا وجدت على الطريق لقيادة شخص غير حائز على رخصة أو تصريح قيادتها، - إذا استعملت على الطريق بعد إجراء تغييرات جوهرية فى شاسيه أو هيكل المركبة أو لونها دون إبلاغ سلطة الترخيص، - إذا كانت ذات علاقة بحادث ينطوي على جريمة أو كان من الضروري إبراز المركبة كبينة للمحكمة.  

	وقد حددت المادة 189 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون السير والمرور المقصود بحجز المركبة بقولها "يتم حجز المركبة بتسييرها أو سحبها أو رفعها إلى المكان الذي تعده سلطة الترخيص لذلك. ولا تسلم المركبة المحجوزة إلى مالكها إلا إذا زال سبب الحجز وبعد سداد جميع الرسوم والغرامات وكذلك النفقات الخاصة بالحجز. 

	وقد توسع قرار صادر من ولى عهد إمارة عجمان فى 16/4/2002 فى مجال تدبير حجز المركبات ليشمل حالات أضافها هذا القرار لما نص عليه قانون السير والمرور الاتحادي بقوله تقرر حجز المركبات لمدة شهر وذلك بالطريق الإداري لمرتكبي المخالفات التالية: تجاوز الإشارة الضوئية الحمراء، قيادة السيارة بطيش وتهور وتعريض حياة الآخرين للخطر، السوق بعكس اتجاه السير وبصورة تشكل خطراً على مستخدمي الطريق، إيقاف المركبة فى وسط الشارع والتحدث مع الآخرين بدون مبرر، السرعة الزائدة أكثر من 150كم/س والتي يتم رصدها بواسطة الرادار، الهروب من رجال الشرطة، عدم احترام رجال الشرطة ومخالفة تعليماتهم، ما يقوم به بعض الشباب من مضايقات للعائلات والنساء وملاحقة الحافلات المدرسية. 


(ب‌)	سحب اللوحات المعدنية:

27 – كان قانون المرور فى مصر ينص على هذا التدبير ثم ارتأى المشرع إلغاءه ضمن التعديلات التى أدخلها القانون رقم 155 لسنة 1999 ( المادة السادسة من قانون الإصدار ). وقد كانت اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المرور قبل التعديل تنص فى المادة 374 منها عل أنه "مع عدم الإخلال بتطبيق الأحكام الأخرى الواردة فى قانون المرور وفى هذه اللائحة سحب اللوحات المعدنية المركبة فى الحالات الآتية: 

(1)  فى حالات وجوب إلغاء رخصة المركبة الواردة فى المادة 32 من   اللائحة. 

(2)  فى حالات وجوب سحب رخصة تسيير المركبة المبينة بالمادة 372 من هذه اللائحة.

(3)	كما يجب سحبها نتيجة سحب الرخصة. وقد اقتصر القانون الجديد على حالة واحدة تسحب فيها اللوحات المعدنية وهى إذا استخدمت لوحة غير أصلية للمركبة.



المبحث الثاني
الملامح العامة للإجراءات فى جرائم المرور

28 – تتميز الإجراءات فى مجال جرائم المرور بسمات تنفرد بها الكثير من غيرها من الجرائم الأخرى. من أهم تلك الملامح تخصيص شرطة للمرور بالإضافة إلى نيابة متخصصة فى جرائم المرور. يضاف إلى ذلك تتميز الإجراءات المتعة فى هذا المجال عن غيرها من الإجراءات التى تتخذ على أثر وقوع غيرها من     جرائم، سواء فى تقريرها وفى إثباتها أو فى سلطات رجال المرور عند قيامهم بأعمال الضبطية القضائية فى خصوصها، من أهم تلك الإجراءات ما يلي:

أولا: الاختصاص النوعي المحدد لرجال المرور:

29 -  اختصاص رجال المرور – من أي رتبة وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات الإماراتي (مادة 23)(1) – بالضبطية القضائية فى مجال جرائم المرور اختصاص نوعى محدد. ومؤدى ذلك أن رجل المرور فى غير مواعيد العمل الرسمية، أي إذا لم يكن يؤدى عمله، يفقد صفة الضبط القضائية بالنسبة للجرائم المختلفة، بما فيها جرائم المرور نفسها، حيث إنه لم يؤدى مهامه الوظيفية بعد مواعيد عمله الرسمية، وكذلك الأمر فى حالة تواجده فى إجازة رسمية.

ويختلف رجل المرور باعتباره من مأموري الضبطية القضائية ذووي الاختصاص النوعي كضابط المباحث فى أمرين:    

•	الأمر الأول: وهو أن رجل الشرطة ذو الاختصاص الشامل (كضابط    المباحث ) يتمتع بصفة الضبطية القضائية بالنسبة لجرائم المرور أيضاً، إذ من المقرر أن إضفاء الضبطية القضائية بالنسبة لجرائم معينة لا يحول دون اختصاص رجال الضبط ذووى الاختصاص النوعي الشامل بغير ذلك من الجرائم(2). تطبيقاً لذلك قضى بأن "ضابط البوليس فى المراكز والبنادر والأقسام بمقتضى المادة 23 إجراءات جنائية من مأموري الضبطية القضائية الذين لهم فى الدوائر التى يؤدون فيها وظائفهم اختصاص عام بشأن جميع الجرائم من جنايات وجنح ومخالفات. فإذا كانت المحكمة قد أثبتت بما أوردته من ظروف الدعوى أن المتهم كان يسير بسيارته مخالفاً اللوائح بسيره فى شوارع المدينة بسرعة أكثر مما يستلزمه حسن القيادة فى مثل هذه الظروف، الأمر الذي هو مما يجب على ضابط البوليس مراعاة تنفيذه فإن استيقافه السيارة لاتخاذ ما يلزم بشأنها يكون صحيحاً(3). 

•	الأمر الثاني:  أن مأموري الضبط القضائي ذوى الاختصاص الشامل بعد مواعيد عملهم الرسمي لا يفقدون صفة الضبطية القضائية وذلك على خلاف الحال بالنسبة لذوى الاختصاص النوعي المقيد كرجال المرور. كما أن إضفاء صفة الضبطية القضائية على بعض الموظفين كرجال الجمارك لا يحول دون اختصاص رجال الضبط القضائي ذوى الاختصاص العام بهذا النوع من الجرائم. أما بالنسبة إليهم وإلى سائر مأموري الضبط القضائي ذوي الاختصاص النوعي المحدد كما هو الحال بالنسبة لمأموري الضبط القضائي من رجال المرور، فإن اختصاصهم يتوقف على نطاق تلك الجرائم دون غيرها. لذلك قضى بأن "مأموري الضبط القضائي ذوى الاختصاص الخاص مقصور اختصاصهم على جرائم معينة تحددها لهم طبيعة وظائفهم والحكمة التى من أجلها أسبغ القانون عليهم وعلى الهيئات التى ينتمون إليها كياناً خاص يميزهم عن غيرهم(1).     


 بيد أن رجل الشرطة يتفق مع مأموري الضبط القضائي ذوى الاختصاص العام فى أن كل منهم لو خرجا عن دائرة اختصاصها المحلى لا يكون لأي منها صفة الضبطية القضائية، ويعتبر من الأفراد العاديين. تطبيقاً لذلك قضى بأن "اختصاص مأموري الضبطية القضائية مقصور على الجهات التى يؤدون فيها وظائفهم، فإذا خرج المأمور عن دائرة اختصاصه لا تكون له سلطة ما وإنما يعتبر فرداً عادياً، وهى القاعدة العامة لأداء أي وظيفة رسمية(2). ويفترض ذلك أننا نتحدث عن مأموري الضبط القضائي ذوى الاختصاص المحلى المحدد، أي أنهم لا يتمتعون بصفة الضبطية القضائية بشكل عام فى جميع دوائر الإمارة أو الدولة. 

•	ثانياً – مدى سلطة رجل المرور فى القبض والتفتيش: 

30 – تحدد كثير من القوانين الجرائم التى يجوز فيها لرجل الضبط أن يقبض على المتهم بها(3). من هذه التشريعات القانون المصري الذي يستلزم أن تكون الجريمة معاقباً عليها بالحبس الذي يزيد على ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل وأن تضبط فى حالة تلبس (مادة 34 إجراءات مصري). على خلاف ذلك تجيز بعض التشريعات – مثل قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي بدولة الإمارات – لرجال الشرطة أن يقبضوا – بدون أمر بذلك – على المتهم فى بعض الجرائم والتي تقوم دلائل على ارتكابه لتلك الجريمة. من هذه الجرائم ما يلي:

- الجنايات – الجنح المتلبس بها المعاقب عليها بغير الغرامة، وكذلك فى بعض الجنح حتى ولو كانت غير متلبس بها وهى:-  الجنح المعاقب عليها بغير الغرامة إذا كان المتهم موضوعاً تحت المراقبة أو يخشى هروب المتهم، - فى جنح السرقة أو الاحتيال وخيانة الأمانة والتعدي الشديد ومقاومة أفراد السلطة العامة بالقوة وانتهاك حرمة الآداب العامة والجنح المتعلقة بالأسلحة والذخائر والمسكرات والعقاقير الخطرة (مادة 45 إجراءات اتحادي). وفو نفس المعنى يتجه القانون الكويتي حيث تسمح المادة 54 إجراءات جزائية كويتي بالقبض بدون أمر بذلك فى حالة وجود أدلة قوية ضد من ارتكب جناية أو بعض الجنح حددتها المادة السابقة وهى: مقارنة الموظفين العاملين أثناء قيامهم بوظيفتهم، السرقة إخفاء الأشياء المسروقة ، النصب، التعدي الشديد، حمل السلاح المخالف للقانون.

	ومؤدى ما سبق أنه يجوز لرجل المرور أن يقوم بالقبض على المخالف لقانون المرور مادام أنه شاهد جريمة من جرائم المرور معاقباً عليها بالحبس حال ارتكابها أو وصل إلى مكان الحادث بع ارتكابها ببرهة بسيره ( وفقاً لتعريف حالة التلبس الواردة فى المادة 42 إجراءات اتحادي)، كما لو شاهد المجني عليه ملقى على الأرض والدماء تنزف منه عقب وقوع الحادث.  

	وقد عنى بقانون المرور الاتحادي بالإمارات بالنص فى المادة (59) مرور على حالات يجوز فيها لرجل المرور أن يقبض على قائد المركبة وذلك فى الجرائم التالية:- التسبب فى وفاة شخص آخر أو إحداث إصابة فيه، - قيادة مركبة بتهور أو بصورة تشكل خطراً على الجمهور، - قيادة مركبة ميكانيكية وهو تحت تأثير الكحول أو أي مخدر آخر وما فى حكمه بما يفقده القدرة على التحكم فيها، - رفض إعطاء إسمه أو عنوانه أو إعطاء اسم أو عنوان غير صحيح، محاولة الهرب فى حالة ارتكاب حادث يضر بسلامة الأفراد أو فى حالة الأمر بالوقوف الصادر من أحد رجال الشرطة. 

	وإذا كان من حق رجل المرور – الذي يتمتع بصفة الضبطية ولو كان من أفراد الشرطة – القبض على المتهم، فإن له الحق فى تفتيشه وتفتيش سيارته. فله الحق أولاً فى تفتيشه استناداً إلى صريح نص المادة 51 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي: "لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يفتش المتهم فى الأحوال التى يجوز فيها قانوناً القبض عليه ويجرى تفتيش المتهم بالبحث عما يكون بجسمه أو ملابسه أو أمتعته من آثار أو أشياء تتعلق بالجريمة أو تكون لازمة للتحقيق فيها". وفى نفس المعنى تنص المادة (46) إجراءات جنائية مصري على أنه "فى الأحوال التى يجوز القبض قانوناً على المتم يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يفتشه". ويتمشى ذلك أيضاً مع منطوق الأمور حيث إن القبض على المتهم حرمان له من الحرية الفردية، وذلك يتضمن بالضرورة الحق فى تفتيشه. كما أن اعتبارات تأمين سلامة مأمور الضبط تقتضى أن يتم تفتيش المتهم المقبوض عليه لتجريده مما يكون بحوزته من أسلحة أو وسائل يعتدي بها على رجال الضبط . 

	أما جواز تفتيش سيارة المخالف المقبوض عليه، فإن ذلك مسموح به قانوناً لما هو مستقر عليه من أن السيارة تعتبر من ملحقات الشخص طالما أنه متواجدة خارج المسكن وبالتالي يسرى عليها ما يسرى على تفتيش الأشخاص(1). غير أن تفتيش الشخص المخالف لما ارتكب به الجريمة. فإذا كان المخالف قد تسبب فى حادثة معاقب عليها بالحبس، وكان من الظاهر توافره فى حالة تعاطي المخدرات، فإننا نرى أنه يعتبر من رجال السلطة العامة فى خارج اختصاصه الأصلي وهو ضبط جرائم المرور وبناء عليه فإن له ما لرجل السلطة العامة فى الحق فى ضبط المتهم وتسليمه إلى مأمور الضبط القضائي ذي الاختصاص الشامل.

	وبناء عليه فإن رجل المرور (وإن كان يتمتع بصفة الضبط القضائي) لا يمتد حقه فى التفتيش فى المسكن باعتبار أن ذلك يقتضى تدخل رجل الضبط القضائي ذي الاختصاص النوعي غير المحدد (مثل رجال المباحث) لكي يقوموا بتفتيش المسكن ولكن بناء على إذن بذلك. ويرجع ذلك – فى رأينا – إلى أن رجل المباحث لم يرى الجريمة بنفسه وبالتالي فإنها لا تعتبر فى حالة تلبس وبالتالي ليس له أن يقوم بتفتيش المسكن على الرغم من أن قانون الإجراء الاتحادي يسمح بتفتيش المسكن بناء على حالة التلبس (مادة 53 إجراء اتحادي ) وذلك بسبب اختلاف صياغة الدستور المصري (ونفس الأمر يسرى لقانون الإجراء الاتحادي الكويتي الذي يجيز تفتيش المسكن بناء على توافر الجريمة المشهودة وفقاً للمادة 43).

	وإذا ولينا وجهنا شطر القانون الأمريكي نلاحظ أن مأموري الضبط لهم حق الاستيفاء لقائد المركبة متفقاً فى ذلك مع ما هو مقرر فى قانون الإمارات والقانون المقارن (ووفقاً لما تستقر عليه أحكام القضاء المصري، القانون والقانون المقارن( ووفقاً لما تستقر عليه أحكام القانون المصري(2)، القانون الكويتي: مادة 52 إجراءات جزائية). وأكثر من ذلك فإن القانون الأمريكي يسمح لرجل الشرطة بالقبض على قائد السيارة إذا وجد سبباً معقولاً للقيام بذلك الإجراء proable cause (3)، كما تسمح أحكام القضاء الأمريكي بأن يقوم رجل الشرطة بتفتيش المتهم وتفتيش سيارته – بدون سبق الحصول على إذن بذلك – إذا قامت من الدلائل ما يدل على توافر مخدرات فى سيارة المتهم(1)، أو توافر مسروقات أو أدوات استخدمت فى ارتكاب جريمة السرقة أو السطو(2).



	ثالثاً – إثبات سرعة المركبات عند تجاوز السرعة:

	31 – طرق إثبات سرعة المركبات:
	يتعين للحكم بالإدانة على السائق عن تجاوز السرعة أن يثبت ذلك بوسيلة من وسائل الإثبات التى تقتنع بها المحكمة. ولم يحدد القانون طريقاً معيناً لذلك الإثبات. وبناء عليه قضى بأن الحكم يعيبه القصور عن تحقيق دفاع الطاعن من أن سرعته كانت عادية ومسموح بها وذهب إلى أن سرعة الطاعن كانت زائدة عن الحد المقرر دون أثر لذلك فى الأوراق(3).


	ويمكن إثبات سرعة المركبات بإحدى الطرق التالية:

	1 – تقدير رجل المرور: 

	يقوم رجل الشرطة وفقاً لهذه الطريقة بتقدير سرعة المركبة. فى هذا الفرض إذا كان هناك أكثر من واحد من رجال المرور واختلف تقديرهم، فإن الأمر يصبح محاطاً بالشك فى ثبوت التهمة، ما دام أن تقدير أحدهم يجعل السائق غير مخالف لقوانين السرعة.

	وتتجه أحكام القضاء إلى أن استخدام جهاز معين لقياس سرعة المركبات ليس شرطاً لإثبات مخالفة السرعة، بل إنه يكفى أن يتم إثبات ذلك بالمحضر الذي يقوم بإعداده رجل الشرطة بناء على تقديم دليل تثق به المحكمة على وقوع المخالفة(4). وبالتالي فإنه يجوز الاستناد إلى تقدير رجل الشرطة فى قياس مسافة معينة قطعتها المركبة فى مدة زمنية معينة وبالتالي قياس سرعة تلك المركبة(5). كما يجوز أن يستند الحكم الصادر بإدانة المخالف إلى اعتراف المتهم بالمخالفة على الرغم من عدم استعمال جهاز معين لقياس السرعة من جانب رجل المرور(1). 


	2 – المتابعة:

	فى هذا الفرض يقوم رجل المرور بمتابعة السائق وبالتالي يتأكدون من قياس سرعة سيارته بالمقارنة مع سرعة سيارة السائق.    

	3 – الرادار:

	يقوم جهاز الرادار فى هذه الحالة بتقدير سرعة السائق. وعادة ما يشرف أحد الفنيين على جهاز الرادار ، فإذا ما اكتشف أن مركبة معينة يخالف قائدها السرعة المقررة قانوناً، فإنه يقوم بإخطار شرطي آخر على بعد عدة أمتار، فيقوم هذا الأخير بتقدير المخالفة، فى هذه الحالة إذا قام الاثنان بالتوقيع على محضر المخالفة، فإن المحضر يعتبر قد صدر ممن شاهد الجريمة وقرر وجودها(2). أما إذا كان الذي وقع على المحضر هو الشرطي الثاني الذي لم يقرر المخالفة، فإن مشكلة قانونية تثار حول مدى حجية هذا المحضر، لذا فإن أحكاماً للقضاء الفرنسي قد طرحت تلك المحاضر(3). 

	4 – الليزر:

	يتم تقديم سرعة السائق وفقاً لهذه الطريقة بجهاز ليزر مركب على قمة سيارة الشرطة من مسافة كيلومتر أي قبل أن يراهم السائق المخالف(4).  

	5 – طريقة فاسكار:Vascar 
	وتتلخص تلك الطريقة فى وجود صندوق مثبت من جانب سيارتين من سيارات المرور ليقوم بحساب المسافة والوقت بين السيارة الأولى والسيارة الثانية من سيارات المرور والتي مرت بهما سيارات المخالف، ويتم حساب متوسط السرعة دون أن يراهما المخالف. 

	32 – عبء إثبات سلامة جهاز قياس السرعة:
	ويقع عبء إثبات سلامة عمل جهاز السرعة على جهة الإدعاء عند التشكك فيه من جانب المتهم. تطبيقاً لذلك قضت محكمة النقض الفرنسية بأن الصورة التى التقطها الرادار لا تصلح دليلاً فى الإثبات إذا لم يكن الجهاز قد خضع للمراجعة الدورية، وخاصة أن الشرطي الذي كتب محضر المخالفة لم ير بنفسه وقوع تلك المخالفة(1). غير ن المحكمة لا تشترط أن يتم إجراء تجربة على الجهاز قبل استخدامه فى قياس السرعة ما دام أن المراجعة الدورية كانت محل احترام(2). ومن الواضح أن الجهاز يجب أن يحسن استعماله من جانب رجال المرور أي يتم وضعه فى ظروف (المكان والزمان) تسمح بقياس للسرعة على الوجه الصحيح. بيد أن عبء إثبات عكس ذلك يقع على عاتق المخالف(3). فيتعين أن يتم وضع الجهاز فى ميدان بسبب تداخل المركبات الأمر الذي يؤدى فى كثير من الأحيان إلى الخلط بين المركبات فى قياس السرعة. ومع ذلك فإن عبء إثبات أن خلطاً قد حدث بين مركبته ومركبة أخرى فى قياس السرعة يقع على عاتق المخالف، مع إعمال قاعدة أن الشك يفسر لمصلحة المتهم أي المخالف(4). وعلى أيه حال فإن أحكاماً للقضاء الفرنسي  لا تعتبر وضع الرادار فى الاتجاه العكسي لحركة المركبات التى يقوم بقياس سرعتها سبباً من الأسباب التى تدعو إلى عدم الثقة فى قياسه لسرعة تلك المركبات بشكل دقيق(5). ومن الأسباب التى تدعو إلى طرح الثقة فى قياس الرادار أن يثبت الجهاز سرعة معينة للمركبة تزيد على الحد الأقصى للسرعة التى صممت المركبة على أساسه من جانب المصنع المنتج لها(6). 

	33 – إثبات السرعة الزائدة أمام القاضي الأمريكي :

	لا يكتفى القضاء الأمريكي فى إثبات مخالفات السرعة بوجود جهاز مثل الرادار يقوم بقياس سرعة المخالف، ولكنه يستلزم بالإضافة إلى ذلك أن يتم تقديم مخطط هندسي ومروري engineering and traffic survey للشارع أو الطريق لكي يقتنع بأن تحديد السرعة عيه لم يأتي تحكماً ،  بل جاء وفقاً لظروف الطرق الهندسية والمرورية. وفى غياب ذلك المخطط تحكم المحاكم الأمريكية بالبراءة فى مخالفة السرعة، وذلك سواء أكانت سرعة الطريق محددة بقرار أم لم تكن كذلك وتمت القيادة بالمخالفة لواجب الحيطة والحذر(7).

	رابعاً – تصوير قائد المركبة وحرمة الحياة الخاصة:

	34 – هل يجوز تصوير قائد السيارة عند ارتكابه مخالفة مرورية دون الإخلال بحقه فى الحياة الخاصة؟ أجاب القاضي الفرنسي عن هذا التساؤل بالنفي حيث اعتبر أن ذلك التصور لا تقع به مخالفة غير مبررة لحرمه الحياة الخاصة وانتهى إلى أن ذلك لا يخالف بذلك أحكام الاتفاقية الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان(1).

	وبناء على ما سبق تصح إدانة المخالف بناء على تعرف القاضي عليه من صورة الرادار وهو يقود المركبة(2). أما إذا لم تكن من الوضوح بحيث تحدد هويته، فإنه من المتعين الحكم ببراءته(3). فيتعين أن يتم تحديد قائد السيارة المخالف قبل الحكم عليه، وبناء عليه إذا كانت السيارة يتناوب على قيادتها أكثر من شخص ولم يتم تحديد المخالف منهم، فإنه يتعين تبرئه الجميع استناداً إلى شيوع المهمة(4).

	خامساً – التصالح فى جرائم المرور:

	25 -  تتميز جرائم المرور باتباع نظام التصالح بين المخالف وإدارة المرور فتتبنى كثير من التشريعات نظام التصالح فى جرائم المرور. لهذا الغرض تفوض المادة (61) من قانون السير والمرور بالإمارات وزير الداخلية فى تحديد جرائم المرور التى يجوز التصالح فيها بدفع غرامة فى خلال مدة معينة، وفى غياب ذلك تحال الأوراق إلى النيابة العامة "يحدد وزير الداخلية المخالفات التى يجوز الصلح فيها، والغرامة التى يلزم فيها المخالف بها المخالف فى كل حالة، بشرط ألا تجاوز خمسمائة درهم والإجراءات القانونية لإتمام هذا الصلح. ويكون هذا الصلح ملزماً للكافة وفى حالة رفض المخالف للصلح تحال الأوراق إلى النيابة العامة".

	وقد فصلت اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المرور فى دولة الإمارات الصادرة بالقرار الوزاري رقم 130 لسنة 1997 بنصها على أنه "يجرى التصالح بشأن مخالفات القانون الاتحادي رقم 21 لسنة 1995 المشار إليه وهذه اللائحة وفقاً لدول المخالفات والغرامات المرفق بها. وعلى المخالف تسديد الغرامة المقررة خلال مدة لا تجاوز شهراً من تاريخ الإخطار بها وإلا وقعت غرامة إضافية قدرها عشرة دراهم عن كل شهر تأخير أو جزء منه بعد هذه المدة وذلك مع مراعاة عدت تجاوز قيمة الغرامة خمسمائة درهم. وعلى سلطة الترخيص المختصة مطالبة صاحب الشأن بسداد الغرامة المقررة مرة كل ستة أشهر على الأقل". ومن أهم المخالفات التى قررت لها غرامة جزافية مقدارها 200 درهما فى حالة التصالح عن مخالفة عدم إتباع إرشادات المرور، والسرعة الزائدة (الضبط بواسطة الرادار)، وقيادة المركبة بتهور أو بصورة تشكل خطراً على الجمهور، والسوق بعكس اتجاه السير، أما غرامة عدم حمل رخصة القيادة أو ملكية المركبة، فإن مقدارها 100 درهماً، ومقدار غرامة استخدام اليد فى حمل الهاتف النقال أو سماعة هاتف السيارة فى أثناء القيادة على الطريق، وهو 150 درهماً، وتجاوز الإشارة الضوئية مقدار غرامتها 500 درهماً.   

	كما تنص المادة رقم 80 من قانون المرور فى مصر على نظام التصالح بقولها "دون إخلال بتطبيق القواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 18 مكررا من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بشأن التصالح فى مواد المخالفات والجنح، يجوز التصالح فى الحالات المبنية فى المادة (74) من هذا القانون، متى قام المخالف بدفع مبلغ خمسة وعشرين جنيهاً بصفة فورية، كما يجوز التصالح فى المخالفات الواردة بهذا القانون التى تقع من المشاة متى قام المخالف بدفع مبلغ خمسة جنيهات. ويقوم بتحرير محاضر التصالح ضابطك شرطة المرور، وينظم وزير الداخلية بقرار منه إجراء التصالح المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، ويترتب على التصالح انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية. – ويقوم بتحرير محضر التصالح ضباط شرطة المرور، وينظم وزير الداخلية بقرار منه إجراءات التصالح انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية. – وفو جميع الأحوال لا يجوز التصالح فى الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى البند (6) من المادة (74) من هذا القانون". 

	وقد حددت اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون المرور فى مصر الحالات التى يجوز فيها التصالح بدفع الغرامة الفورية، ومن أهمها: 

-	استعمال الأنوار العالية المبهرة.
-	وقوف المركبة ليلاً بالطريق فى الأماكن غير المضاءة بدون إضاءة الأنوار الأمامية أو الأنوار الحمراء الخلفية أو عاكس الأنوار المقررة.
-	قيادة المركبة ليلاً بدون استعمال الأنوار الأمامية المقررة والأنوار الخلفية الحمراء أو عاكس الأنوار..  
-	عدم التزام الجانب الأيمن من نهر الطريق.
-	عدم إتباع قائد المركبة لإرشادات الطريق وعلاماته وتعليمات رجال المرور.
-	مخالفة مركبات النقل لشروط وزون الحمولة أو ارتفاعها أو عرضها أو طولها.
-	استعمال أجهزة التنبيه بصفة مستمرة أو لغير غرض التنبيه أو لم يكن لاستعمالها مبرر من أمن المرور....

وقد عنيت المواد 376 وما يليها من اللائحة التنفيذية بتنظيم الغرامات الفورية. فقد وضعت المادة 376 بعض التحفظات على نظام المصالحات بالنسبة لبعض الطوائف من مرتكبي المخالفات المرورية وهى:

	1 –  رجال القوات المسلحة وتحول مخالفاتهم إلى النيابة العسكرية المختصة إذا قبلوا الصلح ودفعوا قيمته.

	2 –  سائقو مركبات النقل العام .... ومع ذلك فلهم الحق فى قبول الصلح  ودفع قيمته.

	3 –  المخالفون الذين يرتكبون عدة وقائع متصلة بعضها ببعض يجوز الصلح فى بعضها دون البعض الآخر.

	4 –  أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي والقنصلي العربي أو الأجنبي. 

	وقد نظمت المادة 378 مرور مصري إعداد الغرامة الفورية بقولها "إذا ضبطت المركبة أو قائدها عند ارتكاب إحدى المخالفات الموضحة بالمادتين 374 و 375 من هذه اللائحة يعلن قائدها فوراً بالمخالفات المرتكبة ويعرض عليه الصلح فإن قبله تحصل من قيمة الصلح المحدد بالقانون. – وترسل المحاضر أو المبالغ المحصلة إلى النيابة المختصة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ تحصيل قيمة الصلح. – وإذا رفض المخالف الصلح يؤشر على تقرير المخالفة بما يفيد ذلك ثم تحال إلى النيابة المختصة".

	سادساً – انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية بالتقادم فى جرائم المرور:

	36 – حرصا على المشرع المصري على ألا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم فى مخالفات المرور بمضي سنة، فإنه جعل مدة التقادم ثلاث سنوات بدلاً من سنة واحدة بالنسبة للمخالفات. فتنص المادة 81 مكررا من قانون المرور على أن " تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في المخالفات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بمضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ وقوع الفعل ، كما تسقط العقوبة بمرور ثلاث سنوات على  صيرورة الحكم بها نهائيا" . 

	سابعاً – ضرورة التعاون الدولي فى مجال جرائم المرور:

	37- يقدم لنا المجلس الأوربي نموذجا للتعاون الدولي في مجال ملاحقة المخالفين لأحكام قانون المرور ممن يقيمون في بلد يختلف عن البلد الذي ارتكبوا فيه تلك المخالفات . والحقيقة أن هذا الموضوع في غاية الأهمية نظرا لما يرتكبه السائحون والمارون مؤقتا بدولة للوصول إلى دولة أخرى ،الأمر الذي يقتضى  وضع آليات لملاحقتهم تعتمد على عقد اتفاقات دولية في هذا المضمار . ونعرف  لبعض جوانب التعاون الأوربي لعله يكون مفيدا في تصور آليات مشابهة مستوى التعاون الخليجي والتعاون العربي .

  فقد عقدت الدول الأوربية اتفاقية خاصة للعقاب على جرائم المرور في 11  ديسمبر سنة 1964  Eurpen Convention on the Punishment of road Traffic Offennces (Convention Européenne la Répression des Infractions Routiéres ) وتنص الاتفاقية من بين بنودها  على أنه"  عندما يرتكب شخص  على إقليم إحدى الدول الموقعة        جريمة من جرائم المرور على إقليم دولة فإن الدولة التي وقعت فيها الجريمة يمكن - أو يجب إذا كان قانونها الداخلي  يفرض ذلك - أن تطلب من دولة الإقامة أن تحرك الإجراءات الجنائية إذا  تحركها هي بنفسها أو إذا حركتها ولكنها قدرت أنه من غير الممكن أن تستمر  إجراءات الدعوى حتى الحكم النهائي والتنفيذ الكامل للجزاء"  ( مادة أولى فقرة1 كما تضمنت الاتفاقية بنداً يسمح بالتعاون لتنفيذ جزاء جنائي أو إداري صدر في الدولة التى وقعت فيها جريمة المرور وذلك في إقليم دولة أخرى يقيم فيها  المخالف . فتنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى  على أنه  "عندما يصدر حكم أو  قرار إداري واجب النفاذ وبعد تمكين المخالف من الدفاع عن نفسه ، في الدولة  التي وقعت فيها الجريمة ، فإن لهذه الدولة أن تطلب من دولة الإقامة أن تقوم  بتنفيذ ذلك الحكم أو هذا القرار"  . وتنص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة ذاتها على أنه تقبل دولة الإقامة طلبات التنفيذ على إقليمها بالشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة التالية . ومع ذلك فإن تنفيذ القرارات التى تصدر غيابيا متروك لاختيار  دولة الإقامة" . وقد أوردت المادة الثانية من الاتفاقية شروط تطبيق البند الخاص  بإقامة الدعوى وتنفيذ الأحكام وهي تتلخص في أن يكون الفعل معاقبا عليه في  دولة الفعل ودولة الإقامة . أما بخصوص القانون واجب      التطبيق ، فإن المادة الثانية ( فقرة ثانية ) قد عنيت بالقول إنه هو قانون دولة الإقامة التي يحكم على إقليميها المخالف، ومع ذلك فإن العبرة هي بقواعد المرور التي خالفها المتهم (أي  بقواعد المرور في دولة الفعل ).   

كما عقدت الدول الأوربية اتفاقية للتعاون بينها في خصوص جزاء سحب  ترخيص القيادة في يونيه سنة 1976 في بروكسل Europen Convention on the international Effects of  Deprevation of the Right to Drive a Motor Vehicle (Convention Euorpéenne sur les effect internationaux de la décheance du droit de conduire un vehicle ( moteur حيث تنص المادة الثانية من تلك الاتفاقية أن        الطرف المتعاقد الذي أصدر جزاء سحب ترخيص القيادة يقوم  بإخطار الدولة المتعاقدة التي أصدرت ترخيص القيادة وكذلك الدولة المتعاقدة التي يقيم على إقليمها المخالف . كما تنص المادة (6) من الاتفاقية ذاتها على أن الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية تطبق إجراءات المساعدة القضائية في المسائل الجنائية في موضوع وقف تراخيص قيادة المركبات. 


** نتائج البحث**


 نختتم دراستنا عن ملامح السياسة الجنائية في جرائم المرور بذكر أهم  النتائج التي انتهينا إليها ، وهي :

•	من المناسب الإبقاء على جرائم المرور في إطار القانون الجنائي مع التوسع في الجزاءات الإدارية . 

•	 تتجه السياسة الجنائية التي يتبعها كثير من القوانين المقارنة إلى  التخفيف من المبادئ التقليدية للمسئولية الجنائية لمالك المركبة فتلزمه بدافع الغرامة المحكوم بها على قائد السيارة ، كما تتجه إلى إنشاء قرينة قانونية على مسئولية مالك السيارة عن بعض الجرائم مثل مخالفات الوقوع في الممنوع ، وذلك لصعوبة معرفة فاعل تلك الجرائم . ويمكن الأخذ بهذا الحل في القانون الإماراتي بنص صريح تكريسا لما يجرى عليه العمل بالفعل. 

•	من المستحسن أن يقرر القانون الإماراتي ضمانات لتعويض المجني  عليهم من جرائم المرور؛  من أمثلة ذلك عدم فعالية القوة القاهرة  السبب الأجنبي أو خطأ المجني عليه في قطع علاقة السببية ، على ما  يجري عليه التشريع الفرنسي. 

•	 من الضروري أن يحدد المشرع الإماراتي نسبة الكحول في الدم التى  يتعين توافرها للقول بتوافر جريمة القيادة تحت تأثير المسكرات   غرار ما هو معمول به في القانون المقارن.

•	يتوسع قانون الإمارات ، شأنه في ذلك شأن القوانين المقارنة  في تطبيق الجزاءات الإدارية مثل الغرامة الفورية وسحب الرخصة ، ويكفل ذلك أثرا رادعا يساعد في مكافحة جرائم المرور . 

•	 من المستحسن أن يتبنى المشرع نظام النقاط التي تسحب الرخصة عند انتهائها على غرار ما تتبناه التشريعات الحديثة كالقانون الإنجليزي والقانون الفرنسي . 

•	من الدقيق أن ينظم القانون بشكل صريح سلطات رجل المرور في القبض وتفتيش قائد المركبة نفسها عندما يتواجد أمام جريمة في حالة تلبس كحيازة مسكرات أو المخدرات .

•	  أصبح من المقرر في القانون المقارن أن تصوير قائد السيارة عند تجاوز السرعة لا يخالف الحق في الحياة الخاصة .

•	  من اللازم  أن يفرض المشرع مراجعة دورية لأجهزة قياس السرعة (الرادار) ، وبالتالي فإنها تصبح غير مقبولة كدليل على مخالفة قواعد السرعة إلا إذا خضعت لتلك المراجعة . 
•	من المستحسن أن تزاد مدة تقادم مخالفات المرور إلى سنتين أو ثلاثة ، نظرا لقصر مدة السنة الواحدة . 

•	 من الضروري أن تبرم الدول العربية - أو على الأقل الدول الخليجية اتفاقات بمقتضاها يجوز للدولة التي وقعت فيها جريمة من جرائم المرور أن تطلب من دولة أخرى يقيم فيها المخالف أن تقيم الإجراءات الجنائية في مواجهته . كما أنه من الضروري أيضا أن تصبح الجزاءات التي توقعها الدولة التي وقعت على أرضها الجريمة نافذة في الدول الأخرى كسحب رخصة القيادة .  



مراجع البحث


أولاً –  مراجع بالغة العربية:

-	خالد عبد الباقي، جرائم وحوادث المرور ودور الشرطة فى مواجهتها، رسالة، أكاديمية الشرطة 2004،ص508.

-	د. غنام محمد غنام، القانون الإداري الجنائي، دار النهضة العربية 1998 ص11 وما يليها.

-	د. محمود نجيب حسنى، شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، دار لنهضة العربية1998 ص441.


ثانياً –  أحكام من المحاكم العربية:

-	نقض 25 مارس سنة 1968 مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض س17 ص613 رقم 110؛10.

-	نقض 30 مايو سنة 1985 أحكام محكمة النقض س 36 ص 736 رقم 129.

-	نقض 22 أكتوبر 1987 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 38 رقم 151 ص 835.

-	اتحادية عليا 27 ديسمبر 1989 الطعن رقم 89 س 11ق، مجموعة أحكام المحكمة س11 (1989) ص 264 ص38.

-	اتحادية عليا 3 يناير سنة 1990 الطعن رقم 78 لسنة 11ق، مجموعة أحكام المحكمة س 12 (1998) ص2رقم1.

-	اتحادية عليا 15 مايو سنة 1991 طعن رقم 13 س 12ق، مجموعة أحكام المحكمة س13 (1991) ص205 رقم 39.

-	اتحادية عليا 29 سبتمبر سنة 1993 الطعن رقم 23  س15 ق، مجموعة أحكام المحكمة س 51 (1993) ص364 رقم 74.

-	تمييز دبي 7 من يوليو سنة 1996 الطعن رقم 80 لسنة 1995 جزاء، مجلة القضاء والقانون ، العدد السابق يوليو 1998 ص755.

-	تمييز 26 أكتوبر سنة 1997، الطعن رقم 116 لسنة 1997 جزاء، مجلة القضاء والتشريع، العدد الثامن إبريل 1999 ص264 رقم 53.

-	تمييز 25 ديسمبر سنة 1999 الطعن رقم 204 لسنة 1999 جزاء، مجلة القضاء والقانون العدد العاشر، ديسمبر 2000 ص 1436 رقم 60.

-	اتحادية عليا 17 نوفمبر سنة 2001 الطعن رقم 201 س 23ق شرعي، مجموعة أحكام المحكمة س 23(2001) ص 842 رقم 134.

-	تمييز دبي 8 ديسمبر سنة 2001، الطعن رقم 232 س2001 جزاء، مجلة القضاء والتشريع، العدد 12، عام 2001ص1272.


أ.د/ غنام محمد غنام (*)

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

شكرا سعادة العميد أ.د/ غنام محمد على البحث القيم 

استفدت كثيرا .. جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------

